# Állandó tagság kérése DE CSAK 20 hsz-el és 48 óra elteltével.



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

*Tisztelt Tagok!
Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:

Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.

Erről jut eszembe Megköszönni nem beírással kell, hanem mondjuk ennek az üzenetnek a "tetszik"-elésével. Erről tudni fogjuk, hogy kié van rendben és ki vár még a sorára.*


----------



## ScarletteSkies (2014 Június 7)

Nos, akkor még egyszer:
Sziasztok! Szabad kérnem nekem is az állandó tagságot, hogy hozzáférhessek az e-book topikhoz? Megvan a 20 hsz, és ha jól számoltam, a 48 óra is eltelt már. Előre is köszönöm.
Tag vagyok: 2013. december 26-ától
Hozzászólásaim száma (ezzel együtt): 32


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

ScarletteSkies írta:


> Nos, akkor még egyszer:
> Sziasztok! Szabad kérnem nekem is az állandó tagságot, hogy hozzáférhessek az e-book topikhoz? Megvan a 20 hsz, és ha jól számoltam, a 48 óra is eltelt már. Előre is köszönöm.
> Tag vagyok: 2013. december 26-ától
> Hozzászólásaim száma (ezzel együtt): 32


2 perce írtad be és a státuszud már állandó


----------



## Disester (2014 Június 7)

tag vagyok 2014 Március 26 óta, és 20 hozzászólásom van. Kérném szépen az "állandó tag" státuszt.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Június 7)

Szia Melitta!
Már régóta vagyok a CH tagja, sőt még annál is régebben. Nem lehetne az "őstag"-ból, "hős-őstagot" csinálni?
   Kéretik mosolyogva olvasni, (én is így írtam) - nem komolyan venni.


----------



## Huszár Attila (2014 Június 7)

Tag vagyok 2013 Szeptember 1 óta, és 20 hozzászólásom van.Kérném szépen az állandó tag státuszt.Köszönöm!


----------



## delfin929 (2014 Június 7)

2014. február 20-a óta vagyok tag, ezzel együtt 23 hozzászólásom van, és letelt a 48 óra. Szertnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm.


----------



## Ada1019 (2014 Június 7)

2013 óta tag vagyok, ezzel együtt 24 hozzászólásom van. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Angelis (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2013 Október 2.-a óta vagyok tag, és eddig 32 hozzászólásom van ezt nem számítva. 
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!

Kérném a tagságom átállítását. A feltételeknek megfelelek, és már pár éve tag is vagyok. Nagyon sok jó könyvet köszönhetek nektek. És szeretnék ezentúl is itt lógni 
Előre is köszi


----------



## hajnalikod (2014 Június 7)

Üdv!
Tag vagyok 2012. július 11. óta, ezt leszámítva 27 hozzászólásom van .
Kérném az állandó státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Farkas tünde (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok! Néhány napja nem tudok hozzáférni az e-bookokhoz, és nagyon hiányzik a fórum. Kérlek, segítsetek rajtam! 
Előre is köszönöm!
egy vén könyvmoly


----------



## livvi (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni:
Állandó tag vagyok már néhány éve, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is, de valamiért néhány napja nem tudok belépni az E-book VII-be. A követett témáimnál se jelenik már meg. Mi lehet a probléma?
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Uborkafej (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2014. május 11. óta vagyok tag és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Orchidea 22 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Tag vagyok 2012 dec 18 óta 20 hozzászólásom 20 van .
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm.
Orchidea 22


----------



## Anri (2014 Június 7)

Szia !
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Tag vagyok 2006. szept 07.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## brigi9603 (2014 Június 7)

Szia  Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot  
Tag vagyok : 2014. jan. 23. óta
Hozzászólásaim száma evvel együtt 24.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.


----------



## k.v.zs (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013.08.22. óta, 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm!
k.v.zs


----------



## SallyS (2014 Június 7)

*Tag vagyok 2009 óta 26 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*
*(A státuszom már állandó, de mégsem látom a könyves fórumokat - ebook.).*


----------



## jroni (2014 Június 7)

*
Tag vagyok 2010 óta 22 hozzászólásom van .
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*
jroni


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 7)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Már régóta vagyok a CH tagja, sőt még annál is régebben. Nem lehetne az "őstag"-ból, "hős-őstagot" csinálni?
> Kéretik mosolyogva olvasni, (én is így írtam) - nem komolyan venni.



Hogy kibirtuk egymast hosszu evekig valoban hosok vagyunk, nem de?


----------



## Dexxa01 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2011. decembere óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## ditti28 (2014 Június 7)

Helló ! Tag vagyok 2013.09.14 óta ez a 22. hozzászólásom. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. 
Köszi


----------



## Szoo (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Tag vagyok 2012 óta 30 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel. Szoo


----------



## slabi (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2013 szeptember 05.-e óta vagyok tag, és eddig 25 hozzászólásom van. 
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm!
slabi


----------



## Hápibi (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!

2013 Augusztus 28-a óta vagyok tag, eddig 33 hozzászólásom van. 
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm


----------



## czifraa (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm Melitta!! Allando tagsagom ellenere meg mindig nem latok nehany forumot/temat  segitseged elore is koszonom! 


czifraa írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Minden elismerésem az adminé/noké! Hihetetlen jók vagytok! Köszönjük!


----------



## Skat7 (2014 Június 7)

2014.06.04. ota vagyok tag, megvolt a 20 hozzászolásom, szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm


----------



## gyuja (2014 Június 7)

2013 okt. óta vagyok tag.
Szeretnék állandó tag státusz kapni.


----------



## kablaller (2014 Június 7)

*Tag vagyok 3013 május óta meg van a 20 hozzászólásom van 
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## peju (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2012 Augusztus 13. óta, s van 21 hozzászólásom. S nagyon hiányzik az e-bookos topik. 
Szóval kérhetem, hogy állandó tag legyek?  

Köszi: Judit


----------



## nzsofiaa (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2013. augusztus 29-óta tag vagyok. Ezzel együtt 21 hozzászólásom van és letelt a 48 óra. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Előre is köszi


----------



## petritas (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2013 októbere óta vagyok tag és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok! 
2014 május 7-én regisztráltam, (a 20 üzenetet talán már másnap elértem) jelenlegi üzeneteim száma 24., státuszom tag.

Tisztelettel kérem szépen az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm! 

További mesehabos napot Nektek!
Pillanat78


----------



## csoroszlya (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
2014 áprilisban regisztráltam. Jelenleg 43 hozzászólásom van. Tisztelettel kérem az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm!
csoroszlya


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 7)

Szia Melitta! Január óta tag, sőt most őstag vagyok, végre a 20 hozzászólásom is megvan. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Előre is köszönöm! Enikő


----------



## drmkinga (2014 Június 7)

Hello vagyok 2012 januar 29 ... es van 26 hozzaszolasom is ... elore koszonom ha allando tag lehetek..... imadom az oldalt..


----------



## sweety84 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok 2013-05-05-től vagyok tag, eddig nem volt hozzászólásom, de ettől még nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt, és nagyon hiányozna nekem  szeretnék állandó tag lenni és ígérem pótolom a hozzászólásokat! Köszönöm!


----------



## CiluMilu (2014 Június 7)

*Tag vagyok 2013 októbere óta, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## agnesssz (2014 Június 7)

Tag vagyok 2013. október 18.-a óta, 24 hozzászólásom van. 
Kérem szépen az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Westmor (2014 Június 7)

Szia Melitta!
Tag vagyok 2008 december óta, de azóta már őstag vagyok, 70 trófea-ponttal.
Kérnék szépen állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm:
Westmor


----------



## vipelf (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok ^^

2013.09.21 óta tag vagyok és 22 hozzászólással rendelkezem ^^ Én is szeretném kérni az állandó tagi státuszt ^.^ 

Köszönettel. Viwax >3<


----------



## Bo12su (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Tag vagyok 2014. 05. 29. óta 21 hozzászólásom van 
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

*Tisztelt Tagok!
Ahogy az indító üzenetben is már pirossal megírtam:*


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


*Ha valakinek innen eltűnt volna a kérése, az azért van mert nincs meg a 2 nap vagy még inkább a 20 hsz.*
Tájékoztatásul még egyszer:
Lehet, hogy évekkel ezelőtt már megvolt, de időközben komplett témák sőt alfórumok is törlésre kerültek.
Értelemszerűen ezzel csökkent a hozzászólásaik száma is. Viszonyításképpen nekem is volt már 10000 felett a hsz-eim száma.


----------



## Riothamus (2014 Június 7)

Helló! 2013. július 5. óta vagyok tag, 37 hozzászólásom van, szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Tag vagyok 2011.01.28-óta 22 hozzászólásom van .
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm.

piszkosfred


----------



## altegeorgy (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok! Szia Melitta!
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Tag vagyok 2013.09.27.-óta 21 hozzászólásom van .

Előre is köszönöm.

altegeorgy


----------



## Ramóna21 (2014 Június 7)

Szia 
Tag vagyok 2014.marciusától ez lessz a 26.-ik hozzászólásom.
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## EBenett (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném kérni az állandô tagságot. 
Tag vagyok 2014. március ôta, hozzászólásom 33 van.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## izildu1 (2014 Június 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


Kedves Melitta!
2013. jul. 15- től vagyok tag. Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom. Kérem szépen az állandó tagságot.
Köszönettel: izildur1


----------



## Czimm (2014 Június 8)

2014. január 24. óta vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólásom van. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm.


----------



## Treffhetes (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
2013 Február 16.-a óta vagyok tag, 22 hozzászólásom van.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## zsukka7 (2014 Június 8)

Szio!
Szeretném kérni az Állandó Tagságot.
2013 szeptember 15. -én regisztráltam 311 hozzászólásom van.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot!!
Köszönöm szépen! Zsuzs


----------



## BitHead (2014 Június 8)

*Tag vagyok 2013 dec. 8.óta 22 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*
BitHead


----------



## ebfalo (2014 Június 8)

Szia Melitta ! 2014 március óta vagyok tag, és szeretnék állandó tag lenni
kb.40 hozzá szólásom van 
szeretnék állandó tag lenni
előre is köszönöm!!!
ebfalo


----------



## Pabics Géza (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2013 július 28. óta, 24 hozzászólásom van.Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel
Pabics Géza


----------



## p0faha (2014 Június 8)

2014. április 8.-a óta vagyok tag, ezzel együtt 21 hozzászólásom van, és letelt a 48 óra. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm.


----------



## Marcsicicus (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2013. szeptember 25.-e óta vagyok tag, ezzel együtt 22 hozzászólásom van, és letelt a 48 óra.
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 8)

Megismétlem, mert sokan csak azt látják, hogy itt lehet kérni:


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

*Tag vagyok 2010. október óta, 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel: Xaveri*


----------



## NR0119 (2014 Június 8)

2014 Május 4 óta vagyok tag és meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és letelt a 48 óra. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.


----------



## püski gáborné (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2013 augusztusa óta vagyok tag a 20 hozzászólás meg van .Szeretnék állandó tag lenni .
Köszönöm.


----------



## Oberhauser Panka (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! 2014 februárja óta tag vagyok, 50 hozzászólásom van. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm


----------



## Mormota72 (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2007. október óta, 21 hsz-em van.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszi!


----------



## attimenyfreemail.com (2014 Június 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


Tag vagyok 2013 december 18 óta ,100 fölötti hozzászolással.
Tisztelettel kérném az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.


----------



## hugicacica02 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

Tudom sok a dolgotok, de részemről megvan a 20 hsz és a 48 óra is letelt tegnap este. Úgy tudom a rendszer automatikusan állít be állandó taggá, ez mégsem történt meg. Tudnátok nekem segíteni?


----------



## Gnesa (2014 Június 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Akkor ide is beírom:
> Jogtechnikai okokból a keresőóriás miatt törölni kellett az irodalom nagy részét. Ezt egyszerűbben úgy lehetne mondani, hogy, ha azt akarjuk, hogy a nagy keresőben (nem véletlenül nem írom le a nevét) a CanadaHun egyáltalán létezzen, akkor egy csomó mindent - ami szerintük szabálytalan - törölnünk kell.
> 
> Ennek eredményeként született néhány új téma (Legális..., az én gyűjteményem...), azonban ezek nem érhetők el, csupán az állandó tagi státusszal rendelkezők számára. Azt pedig lehet kérni, de megkapni csak az fogja, aki a 20+2-es kritériumnak megfelelt (aki nem tudná mi ez, az még tuti nem felel meg). Tehát aki régóta tagunk és már teljesítette ezeket a feltételeket, sőt már felsőbb kategóriába került (pl. őstag), annál van lehetőség a visszaállításra.
> ...


Sziasztok! 
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. 
2013. augusztus óta vagyok itt, aktív tagként. 
Köszönöm!


----------



## p.s.gabi (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! 

Tag vagyok 2010 augusztus óta, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, eltelt 48 óra.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagi státuszt. 
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## tiboh (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! 
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm!


----------



## gegemmi (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

2012.március óta vagyok tag, 28 hozzászólással.
Kérem az "állandó tag" státuszt.
Nagyon köszönöm!!
gegemmi


----------



## Nello0321 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 Október 19 óta 21 hozzászólásom van.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm!!


----------



## evabond (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Admin!

Az előttem szólókhoz hasonlóan sajnos én sem látom az ebook. epub és hasonló oldalak Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt, és a könyvmolyságomnak is hódolhattam eddig.
2014. február 17-én teljesítettem a 20 hozzászólást, de ha kell még valamit teljesítenem az állandó tagsághoz, kérem jelezze. Sajnos a Fórumszabályzat megtekintéséhez sincs most jogosultságom.
Kérem, ha tudja orvosolja a problémát.

Köszönöm fáradozását:
evabond


----------



## Mytia (2014 Június 8)

Akkor majd visszaállítást szeretnék kérni, ha lehetséges, és ráérsz, hogy hozzájuthassak az új fórumokhoz, mint állandó tag  

Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget és a türelmet


----------



## Kiss Magdi (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 Augusztus 28 óta és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm!


----------



## evabond (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Admin!

Nem csalódtam, szuper és gyors a csapat 

Köszönöm:
evabond


----------



## m.bernadett (2014 Június 8)

Én is ezer éve vagyok állandó tag. Sajnos az előző regisztrációmat is egy technikai hiba miatt veszítettem el, amit évekig használtam. A jelenlegivel is elég ideje vagyok itt ahhoz, hogy hozzáférjek a letölthető tartalmakhoz. Most egyszerűen az összes könyves oldalra közli, hogy nincs hozzá jogosultságom.Miért? :-(. A mailértesítőkben a linkek már nagyon régóta nem működnek, mindig hibára állnak ki, manuálisan kellett megkeressem az adott fórumokat. Most pedig már hiába keresem, mert nem enged be.


----------



## Itramibit (2014 Június 8)

Üdv!
Tag vagyok 2014. január 27. óta 20 hozzászólásom van.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm: Itramibit


----------



## madeva44 (2014 Június 8)

Pár hónapja tag vagyok. Most megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is. Szeretném kérni az állandó tag statuszt.
Köszönettel madeva


----------



## SamRock (2014 Június 8)

*Tag vagyok 2014 06.03 óta, 22 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt. 
Köszönettel: SamRock.*


----------



## GAdelaide (2014 Június 8)

2014. január 25. óta vagyok tag, és meg van a 20 hozzászólásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Lahanna (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2014 06.03 óta 20 + hozzászólásom van. 
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Évi0213 (2014 Június 8)

2013.szeptember 1-től tag vagyok, ez a 27. hozzászólásom, szeretném az állandó tagi státuszt kérni.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Kiscsillag201 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok, 2013. aug. 5 óta vagyok tag, ez a 21. hozzászólásom, szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, rengeteg könyvet töltök le innen. Nagyon köszi


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Június 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


2014. Április 29. óta tag vagyok, van 28 hsz.-om. Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt. Köszönöm.
(nagyon szeretnék az E-book topikhoz hozzáférni a sok jó könyv miatt.)


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Június 8)

Én 2013. október 22. óta vagyok a CH tagja. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!
200 hozzászólás


----------



## Brigi02 (2014 Június 8)

*Sziasztok!
Pár hónapja vagyok tag meg van a 20 hozászolásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagi státuszt.*


----------



## peppinu (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta!
2013. szeptember 30-a óta vagyok tag, és több mint 20 hozzászólásom van.
Szeretném megkapni az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## attimenyfreemail.com (2014 Június 8)

attimenyfreemail.com írta:


> Tag vagyok 2013 december 18 óta ,100 fölötti hozzászolással.
> Tisztelettel kérném az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel.


S köszönöm az új státuszom Melittának s a tagoknak!


----------



## marcsi0102 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Allando tagsagot szeretnek kerni. 2013. november 29. ota vagyok itt. Meg van a husz hozzaszolasom, sot tobb is. Koszonettel. Munkatokhoz gratulalok!


----------



## Bessyke (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2009. május 24-e óta 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Orsi112 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2014.05.06.-a óta tag vagyok, 30 hozzászólásom van. Tiszteettel kérem az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm!


----------



## kbi (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! Állandó tag van a profilomban feltüntetve és ez így is van, mivel 2010. május 14-e óta használom a CH-t.
De a pszichológiát nem találom a fórumban és nem értem miért? Légyszives írd meg hol keressem, nekem fontos!
Köszi!


----------



## trubadurr (2014 Június 8)

2014.02.20. óta vagyok tag, 22 hozzászólásom van. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm.


----------



## mana03 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 októberétől, 24 hozzászólásom van és szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönettel:mana


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2013 augusztus 5 óta 26 hozzászólásom van ). Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt. Köszönettel.


----------



## Minita0727 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2013. Szeptember 18. óta tag vagyok, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm.


----------



## gegemmi (2014 Június 8)

gegemmi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> 2012.március óta vagyok tag, 28 hozzászólással.
> Kérem az "állandó tag" státuszt.
> ...


Melitta!
Nagyon rendes tőled, hogy ilyen gyors vagy!
Még ünnepnapon is.....
Köszönöm!


----------



## bembe3 (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta! Tag vagyok 2012 szeptembere óta, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## taormina (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2013. június 7. óta vagyok tag, 41 hozzászólásom van. Ha lehetséges, szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Magnes36 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2012 Szeptember 8-tól vagyok tag megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm.


----------



## szkari (2014 Június 8)

2013 november óta tag vagyok hsz 45 van kérem az állandóságot köszönettel


----------



## kitty0319 (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2014. május 23. óta, 23 hozzászólásom van. Kérném az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm.


----------



## Morten (2014 Június 8)

Tag vagyok 2013. október 3. óta, és van 21 hozzászólásom.
Kérném az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm


----------



## timosz (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2009. január 13 óta vagyok itt, és van 21 hozzászólásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
További sikeres munkát kívánok 
Köszönöm


----------



## Mais (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

2014. január 18-óta vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólással.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt!

Köszönöm!
Mais


----------



## zsuri (2014 Június 8)

2010-től vagyok tag és rendelkezem a szükséges hozzászólásokkal. Ha lehetséges kérem az állandó tagságot.

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## sztikelany (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok! 2012 november 12-től vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólásom van. Kérném az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Boza Barbara (2014 Június 8)

Szép estét nektek! Én 2013 október 9-től vagyok tag és 62 hozzászólásom van . Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm: Barbi


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 8)

sztikelany írta:


> Sziasztok! 2012 november 12-től vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólásom van. Kérném az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm előre is!


A 20. hsz-ed és a beidézett beírásod között 4, azaz négy perc telt el.



Mais írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> 2014. január 18-óta vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólással.
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt!
> ...


A 20. hsz-ed és a beidézett beírásod között 8, azaz nyolc perc telt el.


Véletlenszerűen kiválasztottam 2 kérést, s leírtam az eredményt.


----------



## Aluda (2014 Június 8)

Csatlakozom a számtalan előttem szólóhoz. Évek óta tag vagyok és mégsem férek hozzá napok óta az e-book topicokhoz. Vártam, hogy előbb-utóbb valaki ír valami magyarázatot, de nem történt, úgyhogy én is megkérdezem, hogy mi a helyzet?


----------



## balesz025 (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
2014 marcius ota tag vagyok es a 20 hsz is megvan.
Szeretnek en is allando tag lenni. 
Koszonom


----------



## rozi0521 (2014 Június 8)

Helló!
Tag vagyok 2013. október 28. óta, 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.


----------



## Zsiga28 (2014 Június 8)

Kedveseim!
Kérem én is az állandó tag státuszt - ha lehet.
2013. szeptembere óta fórumozok itt, s eddig 68 hozzászólásom van.
Köszönöm szépen!
Zsiga28


----------



## acs666 (2014 Június 8)

Szia!
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni 2013.12.31.óta vagyok új tag és megvan a 20 hozzásolásom
köszi


----------



## ebizsini (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2012.november 15. óta 38 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm. 

Várom türelemmel.


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 9)

Szia!
Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni. remélem minden feltétel teljesült...
HA hiányzik valami kérlek üzenj.

Üdv 
Balcika


----------



## sch2 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
2014. húsvétje óta vagyok tag, 90 hozzászólásom van. Szeretnék kérni állandó tagságot. (talán akkor újra látom az e-book topicot)


----------



## noll laller (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2014 05 17 óta.
22 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

Úgy látom meg kell ismételnem a végét (a pár percesek miatt):


FLAMINGO írta:


> *...*
> 
> 
> *Talán még annyit - bár ezt is megírtam már tucatnyi helyen - , hogy akinek nincs meg a 20 és gyorsan, szabályosan ledarálja (azaz elküldi a hiányzó hsz-eket és azok szabályosak és nem kerülnek törlésre), azok hiába is jelentkeznek a 20. elküldését követő pillanatokban, mert amíg a rendszer nem (adatbázis)frissít, addig nem lehet semmit sem tenni.
> Ez lehet 2 perc, de lehet 2 óra is.*


----------



## hatos.agnes (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok, szeretném kérni, hogy vegyetek fel az állandó tagok közé, a feltételek teljesítve. Nem vagyok türelmetlen, kivárom... - de azért siessetek!!!!!


----------



## ebizsini (2014 Június 9)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Kovács Istvám (2014 Június 9)

Akkor én is kezdek hozzászólogatni.


----------



## Lexi16 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 szeptember 15 óta, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom.
Kérem az állandó tagsági státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## turulhun (2014 Június 9)

Vajon ezt nem látja automatikusan a rendszer?


----------



## Kovács Istvám (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!

Régóta tag vagyok, megvan a 22 hozzászólás, de a nevem mellett még mindig az van kiírva, hogy "új tag". Beléptem-kiléptem, de semmi sem változott. Szeretnék nagyon a könyvekhez hozzáférni, így szeretném kérni az "állandó tagságot"! Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## biovirag (2014 Június 9)

Megkaptam az első trófeámat, nagyon örülök.


----------



## kimika1977 (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!
2013 óta vagyok tag, 24 hozzászólásom van és szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. előre is köszönöm. Szép napot!


----------



## Gnesa (2014 Június 9)

Gnesa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
> 2013. augusztus óta vagyok itt, aktív tagként.
> Köszönöm!


Köszönöm!!


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 9)

Valaki azt írta csak az állandó tag státuszúak láthatnak dolgokat
Az őstag státusz miért nem jó?
*Mindegy kérem az állandó tag státuszt*
*Regisztrált:2013 Január 26
Üzenet:2,965
*
Mert ez volt mindég régen, állandó tag (jó elnevezés)
Bár utálom a címeket(sarzsit, vállapot,cimkét)
*Kérem, az állandó tag státuszt*


----------



## vadw (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013.szeptember 17.-e óta.
Szeretnék az állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## avantasia73 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok! Május közepe óta vagyok tag, 25 hozzászólásom van. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm!


----------



## hombárfej (2014 Június 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


Sok állandó tag van. Őstag kevés.
Ebből látszik, h én különleges vagyok!


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

Kovács Istvám írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Régóta tag vagyok, megvan a 22 hozzászólás, de a nevem mellett még mindig az van kiírva, hogy "új tag". Beléptem-kiléptem, de semmi sem változott. Szeretnék nagyon a könyvekhez hozzáférni, így szeretném kérni az "állandó tagságot"! Nagyon köszönöm!



Az *első *hsz-ed ma 9.37-kor született.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

hatos.agnes írta:


> Sziasztok, szeretném kérni, hogy vegyetek fel az állandó tagok közé, a feltételek teljesítve. Nem vagyok türelmetlen, kivárom... - de azért siessetek!!!!!



A *második *hsz-ed ma 8.03-kor született.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

turulhun írta:


> Vajon ezt nem látja automatikusan a rendszer?



A rendszer azt látja, hogy pillanatnyilag 12 hsz-ed van. Abból 11 mai.


----------



## berberus (2014 Június 9)

*Tag vagyok 2014.01.22 óta 22 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## turulhun (2014 Június 9)

Igen látom a hozzászólásaimat,csak azt hittem a rendszer automatikusan átvált taggá ha megvan a kívánt hozzászólás és nem kell külön jelezni.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

berberus írta:


> *Tag vagyok 2014.01.22 óta 22 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel.*




*berberus*
*Új tag*
Férfi, 13
Profil oldal Privát beszélgetés indítása Tag követése Tag letiltása berberus Képei
Regisztráció dátuma:
2014 Január 6
Üzenet:
1
Kapott Lájkok:
0
Trófea pontok:
0
Büntetőpontok:
0
berberust utoljára itt láttuk:
Fiókadatokat kezel, pillanatokkal ezelőtt

*üzeneteid száma: 1, azaz egy
mert igazad van, tényleg mindenki meg tudja nézni*


----------



## kikus2003 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok,
meg van a 20 hsz-em ès letelt a 48 ora is ha jol szàmoltam màr tegnap. 2013 Április 1 regisztráltam. Segitsèget szeretnèk kèrni az allando tagsàg megszerzèsèhez. Koszonom szepen.


----------



## Ewoyn (2014 Június 9)

szia, tag vagyok 2014 Január 31-e óta, 26 kommentem van é szeretném az állandó státuszt magamévá tudni 
köszönöm: Ewoyn


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

turulhun írta:


> Igen látom a hozzászólásaimat,csak azt hittem a rendszer automatikusan átvált taggá ha megvan a kívánt hozzászólás és nem kell külön jelezni.



a kívánt hsz *20 db (értelmes)*, és maximum *48 óra várakozás*

*ÉS MINDENKINEK:
CSAK AZT KELL KÜLÖN JELEZNI, HA A 20. HSZ BEÍRÁSA UTÁNI 49. ÓRÁBAN SEM VAGY ÁLLANDÓ TAG.*


----------



## turulhun (2014 Június 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jónás Edina (2014 Június 9)

sziasztok tag vagyok 2013.09.23. óta és teljesítettem a hozzászólást szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Jónás Edina (2014 Június 9)

bocs a piros betüs üzik csak később olvastam


----------



## huma99 (2014 Június 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


Tag vagyok 2012.04.23. óta és több mint 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel huma99


----------



## adrymama (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Kormányos! 2003 októberétől vagyok a fórum tagja, most teljesítettem a feltételeket az állandó tagság megszerzéséhez (23 hozzászólás), ezért szeretném, ha mától állandó tagotok lehetnék új tag státuszt váltva. Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

huma99 írta:


> Tag vagyok 2012.04.23. óta és több mint 20 hozzászólásom van.
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel huma99



*A 23 hsz-edből 22 ma délelőtti. S még be is idézed a 48 órás kitételt.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

turulhun írta:


> Vajon ezt nem látja automatikusan a rendszer?


*De látja.*


tornando írta:


> Valaki azt írta csak az állandó tag státuszúak láthatnak dolgokat
> *Az őstag státusz miért nem jó?*
> *Mindegy kérem az állandó tag státuszt*
> *Regisztrált:2013 Január 26
> ...


Mert nem jó.
Pont te kérded Laci?
De tudod mit neked külön is megválaszolom:
Néhány témát csak azok a tagok látogathatnak, akik a státusza állandó tag.
Így lettek beállítva a téma szűrői. Rákényszerültünk.
Aki látni szeretné, és megfelel az állandó tagi kritériumoknak, de mégsem látja, az itt jelezheti és amikor az admin odaér, beállítja.
Csak admin egy van, őstag meg pár ezer....


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 9)

adrymama írta:


> Kedves Kormányos! 2003 októberétől vagyok a fórum tagja, most teljesítettem a feltételeket az állandó tagság megszerzéséhez (23 hozzászólás), ezért szeretném, ha mától állandó tagotok lehetnék új tag státuszt váltva. Nagyon köszönöm!



Az *első *hsz-ed ma 9.51-kor írtad.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

*Látom felesleges itt oldalanként megismételnem, hogy nem a 20 elküldésének pillanatában vált a rendszer, ezért kezdeményezem, hogy állítsuk át a rendszert úgy, hogy a 20 hsz elküldését követően induljon a 48 óra.
Ez legalább egyértelmű lesz.*


----------



## adrymama (2014 Június 9)

ladysla írta:


> Az *első *hsz-ed ma 9.51-kor írtad.


 ez igaz, köszönöm a válaszod, várakozom tovább, ha egy hete kibirtam a fórum nélkül, most sem halok bele...


----------



## Adrienn772 (2014 Június 9)

Szia.

2011 Augusztus 28 regisztráltam kb azóta vagyok állandó tag is. Mégsem férek hozzá a könyvekhez 1 hete. Mit kell csinálnom hogy megint lássam őket? Megint leadtam 20 hozzászólást, így jelenleg 41 van.


ui: sikerült hozzájuk férni. Tanács a többieknek. A sok fórum hozzászólás miatt a kereső által kiadott topic-ok vége felé találtam meg a könyveket.


----------



## Poszmetecske (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Fórumvezető!
2013. június 4-e óta vagyok tag, és 21 hozzászólással rendelkezem.
Ezúton szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
köszönöm szépen:
Poszmetecske


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

adrymama írta:


> ez igaz, köszönöm a válaszod, várakozom tovább, ha egy hete kibirtam a fórum nélkül, most sem halok bele...


Kedves Adrymama!
A fórum többi részét nyugodtan használhatod.
FLAMINGÓpapa


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 9)

Tag vagyok , lassan fél éve, nem vagyok egy beszédes tipus, inkább tájékozódom, de eddig minden múködött aránylag , kb 2 hete viszont annyira semmi, hogy még ha e-mailban válaszol is valaki, a Canadahom.com olsalán sem tudom megtekinteni, minden fórumra azt irja, hogy HIBA! E- könyv sem található holott azelőtt gond nélkül jókat találtam: Az egész oldal szerkesztése esetleges és zavaros! Nagyon sajnálom, de többet nem próbálkozom amatőrökkel! Wrangler Á. Bp.


----------



## Demeterné Nagy Erika (2014 Június 9)

Tag vagyok 2013 . Aug 10-töl, Teljesítettem a kritériumokat, szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm


----------



## garbika (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok,
2012 júliusban regisztráltam, 23 hozzászólásom van, szeretném kérni az állandó tagi státuszt: Köszönöm.


----------



## madeva44 (2014 Június 9)

Szia Melitta !
Köszönöm, hogy ilyen gyorsan reagáltál, megvan az állandó tag statuszom, de az ebook oldalakat még nem találom.


----------



## huma99 (2014 Június 9)

ladysla írta:


> *A 23 hsz-edből 22 ma délelőtti. S még be is idézed a 48 órás kitételt.*


Elnézést de én nem idéztem be a 48 órát.Volt egy téves bejegyzésem, amit töröltem. Bocs ha megbántottalak! Csupán ügyetlen voltam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

berberus írta:


> *Tag vagyok 2014.01.22 óta 22 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel.*


Ez tetszik. még oda is írtad, hogy "*(remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi). És mégsem...*"


turulhun írta:


> Igen látom a hozzászólásaimat,csak azt hittem a rendszer automatikusan átvált taggá ha megvan a kívánt hozzászólás és nem kell külön jelezni.


*A rendszer automatikusan átvált, majd tovább is megy *(aktív tag/ős tag, vastag, ja az nem itt van)


Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Tag vagyok , lassan fél éve, nem vagyok egy beszédes tipus, inkább tájékozódom, de eddig minden múködött aránylag , kb 2 hete viszont annyira semmi, hogy még ha e-mailban válaszol is valaki, a Canadahom.com olsalán sem tudom megtekinteni, minden fórumra azt irja, hogy HIBA! E- könyv sem található holott azelőtt gond nélkül jókat találtam: Az egész oldal szerkesztése esetleges és zavaros! Nagyon sajnálom, de többet nem próbálkozom amatőrökkel! Wrangler Á. Bp.


*Akkor fájó szívvel búcsúzom a 300000 másik amatőr tagunk nevében is.*
(Bár én nem lennék ilyen bátor, hogy 3 havi tagság és 3 megírt üzenet után ilyen markáns üzenetet írjak, még, ha a korom alapján meg is tehetném. Igaz én csupán az ötvenes éveim közepén járok.)
Mivel legalább napi 80-100 üzenetet körmölök be, nem tudom neked válaszoltam-e, de ha nem akkor neked is megismétlem: nem te vagy a legidősebb tagunk (majd, ha beléptél a 80-ok klubjába, annak is a felső harmadába). Hatvan, hetven felett is meg lehet tanulni a CH-t. Nem bonyolultabb, mint a FB.


huma99 írta:


> Elnézést de én nem idéztem be a 48 órát.Volt egy téves bejegyzésem, amit töröltem. Bocs ha megbántottalak! Csupán ügyetlen voltam.


*Nem hinném hogy megbántottad.
De ahogy Atapata moderátortársam kifejtette: a moderátor érted haragszik és nem rád.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

Mytia írta:


> Hupsz, azt elfelejtettem hozzáírni, hogy 2012 májusa óta vagyok állandó tag, 29 hozzászólásom van.
> 
> (Azt jól értelmeztem ugye, hogy ha valaki állandó tag, akkor is kérnie kell a visszaállítást, hogy könyves és egyéb fórumokhoz férjen hozzá?  )


*Nem. Nem jól értelmezed.
Aki állandó tag az nem lehet újra az, hacsak időközben nem módosult a státusza valami másra.*


----------



## Kovács Istvám (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta! Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 9)

> Wrangler Arpad írta: ↑
> Tag vagyok , lassan fél éve, nem vagyok egy beszédes tipus, inkább tájékozódom, de eddig minden múködött aránylag , kb 2 hete viszont annyira semmi, hogy még ha e-mailban válaszol is valaki, a Canadahom.com olsalán sem tudom megtekinteni, minden fórumra azt irja, hogy HIBA! E- könyv sem található holott azelőtt gond nélkül jókat találtam: Az egész oldal szerkesztése esetleges és zavaros! Nagyon sajnálom, de többet nem próbálkozom amatőrökkel! Wrangler Á. Bp.


Nalunk minden rendben van a regisztraciodnal.
Probalj eloszor a fenti menusorra a forumra kattintani , hatha sikerul mindent latnod.
Esetleg masik bongeszot hasznalni.
Tudom nem konnyu elso latasra kiigazodni sehol egy forumon sem.



> Akkor fájó szívvel búcsúzom a 300000 másik amatőr tagunk nevében is.


Sajnalom,hogy ilyen konyen feladod, pedig biztos sok erdekes temaba talalnal kedvedre valot.
Azt azert nem kene igy irnod,hogy 300ezer ember neveben beszelsz mert ok naponta hasznaljak a forumot, ellentetben veled.​


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!

2014. Március 26 óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. 

Köszönöm szépen! Üdvözlettel M.


----------



## beoca27 (2014 Június 9)

Hallihó! 2013.december 10.óta tag vagyok, ezzel együtt 25 hozzászólásom van. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, mert mióta nem férek hozzá az e-book topichoz, nagyon szomorú vagyok!
Köszönöm


----------



## Mytia (2014 Június 9)

Mytia írta:


> KÖSZÖNÖM a gyors választ  , elnézést de annyi mindent írtak, hogy kicsit nehéz mindent összeraknom...
> Akkor viszont csak szimplán béna vagyok, hogy nem találom az eddigi kedvenceimet? (Nyugodtan bénázzatok le, internetes analfabéta vagyok ) Vagy így állandó tagként sem hozzáférhetőek?


Ne válaszoljatok!!! Az imént megkaptam a választ: béna vagyok  

Azért azt még hozzá kell tennem, hogy ezer hála a gyors és profi munkátokért, a türelmetekért és az oldalért!!!


----------



## beoca27 (2014 Június 9)

Annyira szupik vagytok! 
Már meg is van az állandó tagságom!
Köszönöm Köszönöm


----------



## emesee0422 (2014 Június 9)

Helló! Tag vagyok 2013. szeptember 13 óta és 21 hozzászólásom van. Kérném az állandó tagságot. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## anta1211 (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!

2010. augusztus 9-től vagyok tag 24 hozzászólásom van én is kérném szépen az állandó tagságot.


----------



## Rincewind00 (2014 Június 9)

Üdv!
2010. óta vagyok tag, bár nem szóltam nagyon hozzá (na jó, semennyire) a témákhoz, nem vagyok az a nagy fórumozós típus, de szeretek itt lenni.  Most már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is; szeretnék állandó tagságot kérni. Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Régóta vagyok tag, és eddig kb. 26 hozzászólásom van.
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm!
paleva


----------



## emesee0422 (2014 Június 9)

Köszönöm, hogy ilyen gyorsan meváltoztattad a státuszom, de még mindig nem látom az ebook témákat.


----------



## llitrim (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!

Már néhány éve tag vagyok, azóta használom az oldalt, de pár napja megint új tag lettem. Gondolom azért, mert nem voltam aktív hozzászóló. Azóta megcsináltam újra a feltételeket (20 hozzászólás, 48 óra), de még mindig nem tudom úgy használni a fórumot, mint korábban (nem látom az ebook topikokat). Nem tudom, hogy én bénázok valamit vagy esetleg más gond van. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget: llitrim


----------



## Hata Mari (2014 Június 9)

*Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013.11.óta 31 hozzászólásom van. Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.*


----------



## Bimbikee2 (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!
2013. július 1-je óta vagyok tag, és 22 hozzászólással rendelkezem.
Ezúton szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönettel:
Bimbikee2


----------



## kriszti880712 (2014 Június 9)

szia 2013 06 30 ota tag vagyok szeretném kérni az állando státuszt köszönöm


----------



## kriszti880712 (2014 Június 9)

nem értem persze biztos csk az én hibám de tegnap még megvolt a 21 hozzászolásom ma pedig csak eggyet mutat a rendszer


----------



## katilili (2014 Június 9)

Már pár éve tag vagyok nem vagyok az a hozzászólogatós fajta, de szeretek az oldalon böngészgetni szinte napi szinten fenn vagyok tehát szeretnék állandó tag lenni! Köszönöm


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 9)

Kedves *kriszti880712*
A 20 hozzaszolas ertelmes temaba vago nem offolo beirast kell irni.Kepzeld el ha minden topicba elkezdene mindenki 1-tol 20-ig szamolni.Olvashatatlana valna minden topic.
Az szojatekokban van jelenleti iv lehet szojatekokat jatszani ahol hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas. A celja elsosorban mivel a Canadahun kozossegi oldal hogy megismerkedjunk ugy mi mint az ujak ,egymassal, beszel
gesunk , baratsagokat kossunk stb.....


http://canadahun.com/forum/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta! Köszönöm, hogy felvettetek az állandó tagok közé.


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!

Akkor mégegyszer próbálkoznék mert az előző üzenetem eltünt, 2013 októberében regisztráltam megvan a 20 hozzászólásom szeretnék állandó tag lenni hogy hozzáférhessek a könyvekhez. Rendszeresen használom az oldalt. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Andapig (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok !

2013. februárjában regisztráltam, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## kriszti880712 (2014 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves *kriszti880712*
> A 20 hozzaszolas ertelmes temaba vago nem offolo beirast kell irni.Kepzeld el ha minden topicba elkezdene mindenki 1-tol 20-ig szamolni.Olvashatatlana valna minden topic.
> Az szojatekokban van jelenleti iv lehet szojatekokat jatszani ahol hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas. A celja elsosorban mivel a Canadahun kozossegi oldal hogy megismerkedjunk ugy mi mint az ujak ,egymassal, beszel
> gesunk , baratsagokat kossunk stb.....
> ...


mint mindig én voltam a hibás elnézést kérek most már megvan a 20 értelmes hozzászolásom


----------



## helimano (2014 Június 9)

Szeretném kérni, hogy állandó tag lehessek...


----------



## helimano (2014 Június 9)

Szia Melitta! Szeptemberben Csatlakoztam az oldalhoz, szeretném kérni, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## hombárfej (2014 Június 9)

hombárfej írta:


> Sok állandó tag van. Őstag kevés.
> Ebből látszik, h én különleges vagyok!


Hát már különleges se lehetek????

Köszönöm az átállítást.


----------



## tundemike (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írok-e, meg persze az is lehet, hogy én vagyok a béna, de... 
2011.01.05-től itt vagyok, 104 hozzászólásom van, és a nevem mellett "állandó tag" jelenik meg.
Kérdésem, hogy az ebook-okat miért nem látom, mit kell tennem, hogy láthassam és letölthessem őket?

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 9)

Nagyon köszönöm hogy állandó tag lehetek.


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 9)

Annyit még tudnátok segíteni hogy hol találom az ebook-okat?


----------



## harmathat (2014 Június 9)

Üdv!

Tisztelt Mod javaslatára e topic-ban kérek szépen
állandó tagságot.

Állítólagosan szükséges infók ehhez:
- Regisztráltam a fórumra: 2014 április 5.
- Hozzászólásaim száma jelenleg: 38

Köszönettel: Harmathat

_SZERKESZTVE: hűha, hamar megkaptam, köszönet érte!


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!Én 2014.március 26.-a vagyok Tag,és elvileg 22 hozzászólásom van.Lehetnék én is állandó tag? Köszönöm!


----------



## Bells1030 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok! 2010 Május 21.-e óta vagyok tag. Szeretnék kérni állandó tagságot, ha lehetséges. Köszi. - Edina


----------



## Márkus Márta (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
2014.január eleje óta tag vagyok.Van 30 hozzászólásom.Szeretnék állandó tagságot kérni.Köszönettel :Márti


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> Nalunk minden rendben van a regisztraciodnal.
> Probalj eloszor a fenti menusorra a forumra kattintani , hatha sikerul mindent latnod.
> Esetleg masik bongeszot hasznalni.
> Tudom nem konnyu elso latasra kiigazodni sehol egy forumon sem.
> ...


Azt nem én írtam ("300000tag nevében") az a kifejezetten pökhendi és lekezelő válaszban volt, amit a reklamációmra kaptam!
Egyébként az egész fórum a kezdőlap kivételével esetlegesen működik, tableton és személy sz.g.-en egyaránt és folyton hibaüzeneteket küldözget! A sz. gép ugyan még régi XP-s, de a tablet programostul NewYorkban egy hónapja vásárolva (S.Galaxy III legójabb progi)


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 9)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Azt nem én írtam ("300000tag nevében") az a kifejezetten pökhendi és lekezelő válaszban volt, amit a reklamációmra kaptam!
> Egyébként az egész fórum a kezdőlap kivételével esetlegesen működik, tableton és személy sz.g.-en egyaránt és folyton hibaüzeneteket küldözget! A sz. gép ugyan még régi XP-s, de a tablet programostul NewYorkban egy hónapja vásárolva (S.Galaxy III legójabb progi)


Már 3 hónapja regisztráltam, eleinte minden rendesen működött, (töltöttem sikeresen e-bookot is konvertáltam is Kindlere) most kb 2 hete bolondult meg teljesen, azóta nem találni fórumokat, oldalakat, nem értem ha 3 hónapig tudtam használni, akkor most miért próbálják nekem bebeszélni, hogy "meg kell tanulnom" 15 éve van sz. gépem, az első egy Commodore64 volt! Valahol olvastam, hogy tán szervert cseréltek és milyen jól sikerült, - de ez a bejegyzés is eltűnt.. Ezért mondtam, hogy nem kinlódom, annyira nem fontos - Mellesleg pl. a Facebooknak ha írtam valami hibáról, akkor megköszönték és ha igazam volt még ki is javították sértegetés helyett! Pedig talán van akkora cég, mint a CMF?


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 9)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Már 3 hónapja regisztráltam, eleinte minden rendesen működött, (töltöttem sikeresen e-bookot is konvertáltam is Kindlere) most kb 2 hete bolondult meg teljesen, azóta nem találni fórumokat, oldalakat, nem értem ha 3 hónapig tudtam használni, akkor most miért próbálják nekem bebeszélni, hogy "meg kell tanulnom" 15 éve van sz. gépem, az első egy Commodore64 volt! Valahol olvastam, hogy tán szervert cseréltek és milyen jól sikerült, - de ez a bejegyzés is eltűnt.. Ezért mondtam, hogy nem kinlódom, annyira nem fontos - Mellesleg pl. a Facebooknak ha írtam valami hibáról, akkor megköszönték és ha igazam volt még ki is javították sértegetés helyett! Pedig talán van akkora cég, mint a CMF?


Ha meggondoljuk, már abból is látszik, hogy valami nincs rendben, hogy olvasásban össze lehet keverni a bejegyzést és a rá adott választ! Mellesleg az előző üzenetem 2 X jelent meg.. Ki az "amatőr"?


----------



## konyvkereso (2014 Június 9)

*Tag vagyok 2010 óta 30 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## jancsika66 (2014 Június 9)

2013.November.1-én regisztráltam,van 23 hozzászólásom.Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.Köszönöm


----------



## moroccoja (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Idén januárban, 2014. január 31-én regisztráltam és természetesen megvan a kellő számú hozzászólásom is, ezzel együtt 31 db.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm.
Üdv
moroccoja


----------



## IcaneniLondon (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnek allando tag lenni. 2014. aprilis 4-en regisztraltam, ostag vagyok. Van 3377 hozzaszolasom.
Koszonettel: IcaneniLondon


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Június 9)

Egyébként azzal nálam is probléma van,hogy jó pár napja nem találom az e-book-os fórumokat.Ha a keresésbe írom be,akkor is azt írja,hogy "nincs találat".Pedig eddig minden rendben volt.


----------



## Kukuda (2014 Június 9)

Kedves Melitta!

_Keszt _néven tag vagyok/voltam 2013. szeptember 27. óta, de valamit elügyetlenkedtem az e-mail címem körül, így június 4-én újból regisztráltam Kukuda néven. 
200 hozzászólásom van, és szeretnék állandó tag lenni Kukuda néven.

Elnézést kérek, hogy így megkavartam a dolgokat. A másik, régi regisztrációmat törölni fogom, hogy ne terheljem feleslegesen az adatbázist.

Köszönettel,
Kukuda


----------



## kaczi1 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!Őstag vagyok,jelenleg 35 hozzászólással.Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Hajnalcsilla (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!

2011.04.29-én regisztráltam, és borzasztó lustaságomnak hála 48 órája sikerült megcsinálnom a 20 hozzászólást.
Ezúton kérném az állandó tagságot.

Üdvözlettel: Hajnalcsilla


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 9)

Bogyó4 írta:


> Egyébként azzal nálam is probléma van,hogy jó pár napja nem találom az e-book-os fórumokat.Ha a keresésbe írom be,akkor is azt írja,hogy "nincs találat".Pedig eddig minden rendben volt.


*Csak 2-3 oldalt kell akár itt is visszalapozni a válaszért....*


----------



## Nating (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
2013. augusztus 8-án regisztráltam és rendelkezem a 20 hozzászólással is.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Westmor (2014 Június 9)

Szia Melitta!
Tag vagyok 2008 december óta, de azóta már őstag vagyok, 70 trófea-ponttal.
Kérnék szépen állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszönöm:
Westmor
Ezt a kérést már egyszer elküldtem, semmi nem változott. Mit tegyek?


----------



## paeonia8 (2014 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 Szeptember 22. óta, megvan a szükséges számú hozzászólásom, kérném az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 10)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Ha meggondoljuk, már abból is látszik, hogy valami nincs rendben, hogy olvasásban össze lehet keverni a bejegyzést és a rá adott választ! Mellesleg az előző üzenetem 2 X jelent meg.. Ki az "amatőr"?



Tudod mit?nem kell mert nem kotelezo kommentelni, a megjegyzeseid.
Akadt egy hiba amit probalunk megoldani, igen sok sok orat beleteve, ejjel nappal, sajnos nem all rendelkezunkre informatikus csapat mivel a Canadhun ingyenes, es mint ahogy te se, nem azt ajanlja fel hol mibe mennyit tudsz segieni,vagy hozzajarulni segiteni .........azonnal profik leszunk mihelyt a zsebunk nem lyukas.
2 szer ugy jelenik meg uzenet ha ketszer kattintasz es ketszer kuldod el uzeneted.
Tobb lehetoseg van a valasz beidezesere, szoval csak batran hasznald es maris vilagos lesz mire is valaszolsz.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 10)

Westmor írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Tag vagyok 2008 december óta, de azóta már őstag vagyok, 70 trófea-ponttal.
> Kérnék szépen állandó tagi státuszt.
> Előre is köszönöm:
> ...


Jelenleg 2 uzented van, meg 18 hianyik a szojatek topiocban hamar osszejon.


----------



## Namenév (2014 Június 10)

Szia!
2014.április 1-jén regisztráltam (köszönöm a jelszónál a segítséget )
és elvileg megvan a 20 hsz-om

Lehetek állandó tag?



KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## Hesperis60 (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta!

Megvan a 20 hsz-em, és eltelt a kötelező 48 óra is. Szeretnék állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!


----------



## a1212 (2014 Június 10)

*Tag vagyok 2013 óta, 20 hozzászólásom van (és letelt a 48 óra).
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Előre is köszi.
*


----------



## IcaneniLondon (2014 Június 10)

IcaneniLondon írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnek allando tag lenni. 2014. aprilis 4-en regisztraltam, ostag vagyok. Van 3377 hozzaszolasom.
> Koszonettel: IcaneniLondon



Koszonom szepen, Melitta!


----------



## eforgi (2014 Június 10)

Január óta vagyok tag, teljesítettem a feltételeket (20 hsz, 48 óra). Ismét kérem szépen az álladó tagi státuszt.
Szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy újra olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat és a könyveimet.
Előre is köszönöm. 
erika


----------



## Lazlogogola (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta!
Megvan a 20 hsz-em, és eltelt a kötelező 48 óra is. Szeretnék állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!
Illetve köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek!!!!


----------



## odalbaho (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta!
Nagyjából egy éve regisztráltam, és a 20 hozzászólásom is megvan. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## falusisanzon (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta  Hónapok óta tag vagyok, tegnap délelőtt lejárt a várakozási időm
Köszönöm, ha átállítod a tagságomat


----------



## Lazlogogola (2014 Június 10)

Lazlogogola írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Megvan a 20 hsz-em, és eltelt a kötelező 48 óra is. Szeretnék állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!
> Illetve köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek!!!!


 Köszönöm!!!Puszi puszi


----------



## xixi.xixi (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta! 2013. március 16. óta vagyok tag, 24-hsz-al, szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm!


----------



## odalbaho (2014 Június 10)

Köszönöm!


----------



## liiryen (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok,
Tag vagyok 2010 május 9. óta. 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.


----------



## Kira_Simon (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
29 hozzászólásom van, és letelt a 48 óra, ezért igényelni szeretném az állandó tagságot. Tag 2014.07.07. óta vagyok.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Christina83 (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!

50 hozzászólásom van és letelt a 48 óra, szeretnék állandó tag lenni.  2008.12.07 regisztráltam.

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Lontai (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Ladysla!
Nagyon sajnálom, hogy nem tudok állandó tag lenni. Mióta beléptem állandóan a könyveket, a kínálatot bújom.és nagy örömöt okoznak a letöltött könyvek. Egy kicsit már öreg vagyok, hogy teljesen kiismerjem magam ezeken a "hozzászólásokon". Nagyon kérlek, tedd lehetővé, hogy újra tudjak könyveket letölteni. Tisztelettel üdvözöllek: Lontai


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 10)

Lontai írta:


> Kedves Ladysla!
> Nagyon sajnálom, hogy nem tudok állandó tag lenni. Mióta beléptem állandóan a könyveket, a kínálatot bújom.és nagy örömöt okoznak a letöltött könyvek. Egy kicsit már öreg vagyok, hogy teljesen kiismerjem magam ezeken a "hozzászólásokon". Nagyon kérlek, tedd lehetővé, hogy újra tudjak könyveket letölteni. Tisztelettel üdvözöllek: Lontai


*Kedves Lontai!
Ez nem Ladyslától, de még nem is Melitta jóakaratától függ.
Egyetlen hozzászólásod van (ez a fenti).
Amíg nem gyűjtesz hozzá még 19-t (DE NEM ITT), addig sajnos ők sem tudnak semmit sem tenni.*


----------



## Ada Monroe (2014 Június 10)

21 hozzászólásom van, és letelt a 48 óra, ezért igényelni szeretném az állandó tagságot. 2014 Április 23 óta vagyok.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## nanan (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Ladysla! 
2013.07.08-án regisztráltam, 340 hozzászólásom van. Lehetek én is állandó tag?  
Előre is köszönöm: nanan


----------



## hatos.agnes (2014 Június 10)

ladysla írta:


> A *második *hsz-ed ma 8.03-kor született.


Köszi,köszi és nagyon köszi..........................


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 10)

Hali....Nekem van már egy másik néven tagságom kb 2013 október óta, és sajna nem tudtam, h a 20 hozzászólás feltétel az állandó tagsághoz...mivel nagyon szeretem az oldalatokat és sűrűn is jártam fel, így (nem tudván, h ezt hiányosságot később is lehet pótolni) regisztráltam még1x hozzátok egy másik néven....a másik nevemen csak szombat óta vagyok tag, de megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.... és érdeklődnek van-e mód arra, h vagy azt a régebbi tagságomat aktiváljátok e-helyett vagy hogy segítsetek hogy tudnám azt törölni....nem szeretnék kellemetlenséget okozni...előre is köszönöm...mellesleg a másik tagságom neve zoone096


----------



## Sibirika (2014 Június 10)

Tag vagyok 2014. február 10. óta és 27 hozzászólásom van.
Kérnék szépen egy állandó tagságot.
Nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Takácsné Gyöngyi (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2013 Október 30.
A 20 hozzászóláson már rég túl vagyok!
Kérhetném az állandó tagságom! 
Köszönöm!


----------



## villamyssy (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta!

Már régóta vagyok tag, kérhetném az állandó tagságot?
Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## kireva (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok, tag vagyok 2013. szeptember 23-tól. 
23 hozzászólásom van!
Kérném az állandó tagságomat!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## vorosmart (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
23 hozzászólásom van, és tag vagyok 2013. április óta,
Kérném az állandó tagságot 
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 10)

sziasztok!2014 áprilisa óta
vagyok tag és megvan a 20 hozászolásom,
szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot
előre is köszönöm


----------



## vassgabi85 (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
2013 December 1 óta tag vagyok, 33 hozzászólással.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## fodormenta42 (2014 Június 10)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Márkus Márta (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok! Nagyon szépen köszönöm,hogy engedélyeztétek az állandó tagságot számomra.


----------



## lola71 (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok! Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és 48 óra is eltelt.Előre is köszönöm. Tag vagyok 2014. 01.19-dikétől. További sok sikert kívánok a munkátokhoz. ( Ha ez nem lenne nem jutnák olvasni valohoz, nagyon szépen köszönöm NEKTEK!)


----------



## Évi0213 (2014 Június 10)

Köszönöm az állandó tagságot! Nagyon tetszenek a könyvek, jó a választék!


----------



## istvanson1 (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
2014 március 26-án regisztráltam, jelenlegi üzenetim száma 42, státuszom tag.
Tisztelettel kérem szépen az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Sz.Zoli (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
2013 Szeptember 2. óta tag vagyok, 26 hozzászólással.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Előre is köszönöm !


----------



## zsuzsikababa (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2014. június 8. óta. Jelenleg 38 hozzászólásom van.
Tisztelettel kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel:
Zsuzsibaba


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 10)

köszönöm szépen, hogy aktiváltátok az állandó tagságomat


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!

2009. szeptember 8-án regisztráltam, meglett a 22 hozzászólás, plusz a szükséges 48 óra (ha jól számolom), szeretnék állandó tagsággal rendelkezni. 

Előre is köszönöm,
leimonos


----------



## Sz.Zoli (2014 Június 10)

Köszönöm szépen!!


----------



## leimonos (2014 Június 10)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## feketetea (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Melitta! Tag vagyok 2014. május 4. óta, 22 hozzászólásom van és szeretném kérni az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## vassgabi85 (2014 Június 10)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## zsuzsikababa (2014 Június 10)

zsuzsikababa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tag vagyok 2014. június 8. óta. Jelenleg 38 hozzászólásom van.
> Tisztelettel kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel:
> Zsuzsibaba




Nagyon szépen köszönöm az állandó tagságot !!!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 10)

Szeretnem kerni aki emailbe keri az allando tagsagot a nevet usernevet is irja meg, ill arrol az emilrol irjon amivel regisztralt.

Koszonom.


----------



## feketetea (2014 Június 10)

Köszönöm, hiperfürge voltál!


----------



## villamyssy (2014 Június 10)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni!
3 napja megvan már a 20 hozzászólásom, jelenleg 87-nél tartok. Tag 2014.03.08. óta vagyok.
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Katra (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék állandó tag lenni, elöre is köszi Katra


----------



## Vencsont (2014 Június 10)

Kedves Adminok!
Sikerült összegyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást. Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Előre is kösz. Üdv


----------



## Westmor (2014 Június 10)

Melitta írta:


> Jelenleg 2 uzented van, meg 18 hianyik a szojatek topiocban hamar osszejon.


Őstag vagyok. Annó még nem is kellett üzenet. Több könyvet is feltöltöttem már. Most akkor miért kell szójátékoznom????????


----------



## tengeritehen (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok. 2009 óta vagyok tag, Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszi


----------



## cangozs (2014 Június 10)

Sziasztok! Néhány napja én sem tudok hozzáférni az e-bookok-hoz, és nagyon hiányzik a fórum. Kérlek, segítsetek, vagy írjátok meg, ennek mi az oka.
Segítségeteket, válaszotokat előre is köszönöm! A státuszom:Állandó tag.
cangozs


----------



## Timet1989 (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta. Nekem is az lenne a problémám h csak sima tag vagyok  pedig már múlt hét ota megvan a 20 hsz-em  Előre is köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## stabo (2014 Június 11)

2009.02.28-án regisztráltam, a 20 hozzászólásom megvan és eltelt a bűvös 48 óra.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.


----------



## Süni1971 (2014 Június 11)

Jó reggelt Nekem nincs problémám, a tagságommal, de van egy barátom aki már tag, és neki pár hónapja gondjai vannak a canadára való bejutással Azt szeretném megkérdezni van-e valamilyen forum ahova leírhatnám a problémáját, és ahol talán tudnának valami tanácsot adni mi lehet a baj a gépével, vagy a böngészőivel ami miatt állandó hibaüzenetet kap amikor megpróbál bejutni. Elnézést a zavarásért, és előre is kösz, ha valaki segit.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 11)

Süni1971 írta:


> Jó reggelt Nekem nincs problémám, a tagságommal, de van egy barátom aki már tag, és neki pár hónapja gondjai vannak a canadára való bejutással Azt szeretném megkérdezni van-e valamilyen forum ahova leírhatnám a problémáját, és ahol talán tudnának valami tanácsot adni mi lehet a baj a gépével, vagy a böngészőivel ami miatt állandó hibaüzenetet kap amikor megpróbál bejutni. Elnézést a zavarásért, és előre is kösz, ha valaki segit.


* Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide...*


----------



## Vencsont (2014 Június 11)

Vencsont írta:


> Kedves Adminok!
> Sikerült összegyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást. Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
> Előre is kösz. Üdv



Köszönöm szépen az átsorolást


----------



## VZsuska (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok!
Állandó tag vagyok, de az e-book-os fórumokhoz nem férek hozzá. Tudnátok segíteni? Nagyon hiányzik.
Előre is köszönöm! 
Üdv!


----------



## settenkee (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Admin!
2013. júniusában regisztráltam az oldalra. Habár azóta nem sok hozzászólásom volt (nem vagyok egy szószátyár alkat)! Szeretnék ÁLLANDÓ TAG lenni, ha ez megoldható!
Nagyon örülnék neki, mert nagyon szeretem az oldalt.


----------



## VZsuska (2014 Június 11)

VZsuska írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Állandó tag vagyok, de az e-book-os fórumokhoz nem férek hozzá. Tudnátok segíteni? Nagyon hiányzik.
> Előre is köszönöm!
> Üdv!


 Köszi-Köszi!


----------



## Cirbolya ;-) (2014 Június 11)

Szeretnék hozzáférni az e-book oldalhoz, állandó tag vagyok. Köszönöm a segítséget, előre is


----------



## Kondor Andrea (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok! Én is állandó tag lettem, de nem férek hozzá az e-book oldalhoz. Tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## LadyEsther (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok! Állandó tag szeretnék lenni!
Regisztrált:
2013 November 16
Üzenet:
21
Kapott Lájkok:
4
Trófea pontok:
5


----------



## zia-t (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok,
Nemtudom, hogy hova irhatnék pontosan egy keresem lenne. Allando tag vagyok(igaz 24oraja), de nem talalom a a kedven e-book oldalamat.
Kerem a segitsegeteket. Elore is koszonom.
Zia


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 11)

settenkee írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> 2013. júniusában regisztráltam az oldalra. Habár azóta nem sok hozzászólásom volt (nem vagyok egy szószátyár alkat)! Szeretnék ÁLLANDÓ TAG lenni, ha ez megoldható!
> Nagyon örülnék neki, mert nagyon szeretem az oldalt.


*8 hozzászólással sosem leszel állandó tag.
Előbb gyűjtsd össze a 20-t*


----------



## GulyiBogee (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok!
Már több, mint egy éve böngészem az oldalatokat és néha jókat mosolygok a híreken és a hozzászólásokon. Én sem vagyok egy mindenbe beleszóló, de megvan a 21 hozzászólásom és szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, hogy tovább szörfözhessek az oldalon. Köszönöm!


----------



## Eszter90 (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta és Flamingo!

Állandó tag vagyok még sem látom az "Irodalom" cím alatt keletkezett új témákat, amiket fentebb említettetek. Mi lehet az oka ennek? A segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta

Hasonló problémákkal küzdök én is mint az előttem szóló. Állandó tag vagyok én is,még sem sikerül elérnem az új témákat. Nagyon megköszönném a segítségeteket!


----------



## zia-t (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta es Kedves Flamingo,

Az uj e-bookra nem tudok eljutni a kov. uzenet fogad: A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
statuszom: allando tag. imadtam es szeretnem ujra latni a kedvenc forumomat. Elore is koszonom a segitsegeteket.
Udvozlettel

Zia


----------



## tengeritehen (2014 Június 11)

Ha jól tudom 48 órája kell állandó tagnak lenni, és utána lesz látható, nem?


----------



## Wehofer Lujza (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Adminok!
Segítséget kérek én is. Állandó tag vagyok, de nem férek hozzá az e-book oldalakhoz. Legyetek szívesek beállítani! Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Június 11)

Wehofer Lujza írta:


> Kedves Adminok!
> Segítséget kérek én is. Állandó tag vagyok, de nem férek hozzá az e-book oldalakhoz. Legyetek szívesek beállítani! Köszönöm előre is!


Sziasztok!
Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz, nekem ugyanilyen problémém van. Lehetne rajtam is segíteni valahogyan? Előre is köszönöm a munkátokat!


----------



## aggregathor (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta!
Régóta tag vagyok, bőven túl a 20 hozzászóláson. Azonban a legutóbbi belépéskor tapasztaltam, hogy nem látok több fórumot. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Ancsi0717 (2014 Június 11)

Kedves adminok!

Állandó tag lettem, de sajnos nem látom az e-bookos topic-okat. Tudnátok nekem segíteni?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## T-K-J (2014 Június 11)

Lehet, hogy már uncsi, de ez a problémám nekem is. Állandó tagként szeretném látni az e-könyves fórumokhoz, de ez sehogy sem sikerül. Érdekelne, mi a probléma, de érdemleges válasz egyelőre nincs. Holnap az állandó tagra történő átállítás utáni 48 óra is le fog telni. (Persze szerintem ez már sokkal korábban is megvolt, csak nem volt érdekes, ezért nem is forszíroztam...) Mindenesetre kíváncsi vagyok, 48 óra után fog-e történni bármi érdemleges.
Egyébként a "Problémád van a fórum..." topikról simán lepattintják az állandó tagság beállítását kérő tagokat...


----------



## klarry (2014 Június 11)

A probléma nálam is ez.Állandó tag vagyok,de nem látom az e-book oldalakat.Segítséged előre is köszönöm!!


----------



## felszamolo (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Admin!

Tag vagyok 2014.február 23 óta 24 hozzászólásom van
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.
felszámoló


----------



## Hajni 73 (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Adminok!! 

Tag vagyok 2013 november 25 óta, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.Szeretnék állandó tag lenni! 
Köszönöm : Hajni73


----------



## ancsika1984 (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok! 2013. november 7-e óta vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólással. Kérném az állandó tagságot! Köszönöm


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 11)

ancsika1984 írta:


> Sziasztok! 2013. november 7-e óta vagyok tag, 23 hozzászólással. Kérném az állandó tagságot! Köszönöm


@ancsika1984 te állandó tag vagy


----------



## Ronin93 (2014 Június 11)

Sziasztok! 2013. december 26. óta vagyok tag, 20 hozzászólással. Kérném szépen az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!


----------



## Könyveslány (2014 Június 11)

Kedves Adminok !2010 január 19 . óta vagyok állandó tag 23 hozzászólásom van .Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!


----------



## Kiruu (2014 Június 12)

Kedves Admin!
2008. június 18-án regisztráltam. Rendszeresen látogattam az oldalt, de hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van nem tudom. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot és a hozzáférést az e-book-os topic-okhoz.


----------



## Morgan kapitány (2014 Június 12)

Jó reggelt!
2013. óta vagyok tag, hozzászólások megvannak. Kérem, hogy aktiváljatok állandó tagként!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 12)

Kiruu írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> 2008. június 18-án regisztráltam. Rendszeresen látogattam az oldalt, de hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van nem tudom.


*Segítek:
A nick-edre (vagy az avatarodra kattintva előjön egy fekete alapú információs lap, ahol megtalálod a hozzászólásaid számát, ami 1, azaz egy. A fenti (beidézett).*


> Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot és a hozzáférést az e-book-os topic-okhoz.


*Csak akkor kaphatod meg ha a 20-t összegyűjtöd.*


----------



## DurbeyfieldT (2014 Június 12)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék én is tényleges állandó taggá válni. Segítséged előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Nadir&Zenit (2014 Június 12)

Sziasztok! 2014 Február 24. óta vagyok tag, 21 hozzászólással. Kérném szépen az állandó tagságot. Köszönöm!


----------



## boriben (2014 Június 12)

Kedves Admin!

Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Tag vagyok 2011. dec. 6-a óta vagyok tag.
28 hozzászólásom van.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## f.editminifodi (2014 Június 12)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot!
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## apetra (2014 Június 12)

Kedves Admin!

Tag vagyok 2013. május 21. óta 22 hozzászólásom van
Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.

Köszönöm, apetra


----------



## Imre Gábor (2014 Június 12)

*Tag vagyok 2013 decembere óta 21 hozzászólásom van*.*Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.* Gábor


----------



## Csóka János (2014 Június 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...



*Tag vagyok 2013.08.25. óta, 22 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## Rami15k (2014 Június 12)

*Tag vagyok 2009.02.28 óta, 37 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel. Rami15k*


----------



## Chydi (2014 Június 12)

Tag vagyok 2013 Július 25-től vagyok regisztráltam és 22 hozzászolásom, 5 ponttal  Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt*.
Köszönöm *


----------



## cselenyaka (2014 Június 12)

Sziasztok szeretném kérni az àllandó tagságot 2012 novemberében csatlakozram hozzátok nagyon szeretem az egészet és már nagyon várom, hogy megkapjam a tagságot köszönettel cselenyaka


----------



## kbi (2014 Június 12)

Tag vagyok 2010. május közepe óta, 58 hozzászólásom van. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Üdvözlettel: K.B. Ildikó


----------



## NiNaSmith (2014 Június 12)

Sziasztok!! Állandó tag vagyok, de az ebook-hoz nem tudok hozzáférni. Tudnátok nekem segíteni? Nagyon megköszönném D


----------



## ancsika1984 (2014 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> @ancsika1984 te állandó tag vagy


Igen, később feltűnt nekem is! Azért köszönöm!


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 12)

cselenyaka írta:


> Sziasztok szeretném kérni az àllandó tagságot 2012 novemberében csatlakozram hozzátok nagyon szeretem az egészet és már nagyon várom, hogy megkapjam a tagságot köszönettel cselenyaka


3 db hsz-ed van ...


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 12)

*Kedves Fórumozók!*
*Az e-book VII. topic lekerült az oldalról, állandó tagként SEM fogod látni.*


----------



## Lontai (2014 Június 13)

Nem értem ezt az egész rendszert. Akár kin múlott, köszönöm, hogy állandó tag lettem. Nagyon szeretek olvasni és ez óriási lehetőség a számomra. Köszönettel: Lontai Emília


----------



## settenkee (2014 Június 13)

Kedves Admin! Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék állandó tag lenni!
Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 13)

settenkee írta:


> Kedves Admin! Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék állandó tag lenni!
> Köszönöm


*Valóban megvan.

Vártál is vagy 1 percet a kérelemmel, holott már megírtuk:*


ladysla írta:


> a kívánt hsz *20 db (értelmes)*, és maximum *48 óra várakozás*
> 
> *ÉS MINDENKINEK:
> CSAK AZT KELL KÜLÖN JELEZNI, HA A 20. HSZ BEÍRÁSA UTÁNI 49. ÓRÁBAN SEM VAGY ÁLLANDÓ TAG.*


----------



## frau ágnes (2014 Június 13)

Hová tűntek a tegnapi hozzászólásaim? Teljesen nem látom át ezt a rendszert! Látszik, hogy nem fórumozok sehol. Még kérdezni szeretném, hogy hány hozzászólásnál járok?
És hogyan fogjuk látni akkor az ebook oldalakat? Most már tényleg nem értem, ha az állandó tag sem látja, akkor ki?


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 13)

Melitta írta:


> Tudod mit?nem kell mert nem kotelezo kommentelni, a megjegyzeseid.
> Akadt egy hiba amit probalunk megoldani, igen sok sok orat beleteve, ejjel nappal, sajnos nem all rendelkezunkre informatikus csapat mivel a Canadhun ingyenes, es mint ahogy te se, nem azt ajanlja fel hol mibe mennyit tudsz segieni,vagy hozzajarulni segiteni .........azonnal profik leszunk mihelyt a zsebunk nem lyukas.
> 2 szer ugy jelenik meg uzenet ha ketszer kattintasz es ketszer kuldod el uzeneted.
> Tobb lehetoseg van a valasz beidezesere, szoval csak batran hasznald es maris vilagos lesz mire is valaszolsz.




Nem igazán értem, miért is lehet az én hibám, hogy olyan kijelentésre válaszol valaki nekem, amit nem én írtam, hanem egy szintén nekem szánt válaszból lett idézve?!
Azt sem, hogy innen Budapestről mi egyébben tudnék segíteni azon kívűl, hogy az észlelt hibákra felhívom a figyelmet?
(Azt hiszem anno Rákosi elvtárs volt az utolsó "önfeláldozó" és "tökéletes" ember akire vissza tudok emlékezni, így én sem állítom ezt magamról!


----------



## markeva (2014 Június 13)

Kedves Admin!
Nem tudom hány éve vagyok tag, de legalább 3, nem tudom hány hozzászólásom volt eddig, és már nem tudok a hangoskönyveitek nélkül élni,
és elaludni! Kérem az állandó tagsági státuszt, ha az kell hozzá hogy tovább követhesselek titeket.
Köszönettel,
Márk Éva


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 13)

markeva írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Nem tudom hány éve vagyok tag, de legalább 3, nem tudom hány hozzászólásom volt eddig, és már nem tudok a hangoskönyveitek nélkül élni,
> és elaludni! Kérem az állandó tagsági státuszt, ha az kell hozzá hogy tovább követhesselek titeket.
> Köszönettel,
> Márk Éva




*Kedves Éva!*
*8 db hsz-ed van a szükséges 20-ból*.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 13)

frau ágnes írta:


> Hová tűntek a tegnapi hozzászólásaim? Teljesen nem látom át ezt a rendszert! Látszik, hogy nem fórumozok sehol. Még kérdezni szeretném, hogy hány hozzászólásnál járok?
> És hogyan fogjuk látni akkor az ebook oldalakat? Most már tényleg nem értem, ha az állandó tag sem látja, akkor ki?



*Kedves Ágnes!*
*3 db hsz-ed van meg a szükséges 20-ból. Az eltűnt hsz-ek oka rendszerint azok topic-idegen jellege. Ha az e-book VII. miatt szeretnél állandó tag lenni, megismétlem: a topic törölve, ezért nem találják az állandó tagok sem. *


----------



## Fácánkakas (2014 Június 13)

Én 2014. május 23. óta vagyok tag és 23 hozzászólásom van. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságomat. Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 13)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Nem igazán értem, miért is lehet az én hibám, hogy olyan kijelentésre válaszol valaki nekem, amit nem én írtam, hanem egy szintén nekem szánt válaszból lett idézve?!
> Azt sem, hogy innen Budapestről mi egyébben tudnék segíteni azon kívűl, hogy az észlelt hibákra felhívom a figyelmet?
> (Azt hiszem anno Rákosi elvtárs volt az utolsó "önfeláldozó" és "tökéletes" ember akire vissza tudok emlékezni, így én sem állítom ezt magamról!


Nohát-nohát...
Akkor ezt ki írta 4 oldallal visszább:


Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Wrangler Arpad írta:
> 
> 
> > Már 3 hónapja regisztráltam, eleinte minden rendesen működött, (töltöttem sikeresen e-bookot is konvertáltam is Kindlere) most kb 2 hete bolondult meg teljesen, azóta nem találni fórumokat, oldalakat, nem értem ha 3 hónapig tudtam használni, akkor most miért próbálják nekem bebeszélni, hogy "meg kell tanulnom" 15 éve van sz. gépem, az első egy Commodore64 volt! Valahol olvastam, hogy tán szervert cseréltek és milyen jól sikerült, - de ez a bejegyzés is eltűnt.. Ezért mondtam, hogy nem kinlódom, annyira nem fontos - Mellesleg pl. a Facebooknak ha írtam valami hibáról, akkor megköszönték és ha igazam volt még ki is javították sértegetés helyett! Pedig talán van akkora cég, mint a CMF?
> ...


Ha már ilyen gyakorlattal bírunk, akkor miért is kellett azt írni, hogy "össze lehet keverni"?

Kedves Árpád!
Soraidból árad a kritika, de attól tartok nem az építő jellegű.
Mi - ahogy írtad - amatőrök vagyunk. Nem FB és nem CMF. Mi ennyi támogatásból ezt tudjuk nyújtani.
Akinek ez nem felel meg, azzal nem tudunk mit kezdeni, legfeljebb elköszönünk tőle. az pedig, hogy időnként átszervezünk nem csupán ránk jellemző. (Az iwiw is kapott vagy 3 új kinézetet, ha nem többet a léte során.) Szervert egyébként hétszer cseréltünk, amióta itt moderálok.

Ha azt sértésnek vetted, hogy azt javasoltam egy 72 éves embernek, hogy fél év tagság után még tanulgassa az oldal működését, akkor elnézést. Nem volt szándékos, csupán magamból indultam ki. Én 8 éve tanulgatom a CH-t.
Hogy pökhendi voltam? Talán, nem tudom megítélni, de majd megteszik a tagok, hiszen nyíltan írtam, amit írtam, mindenki láthatja. Egyébként bármilyen intézkedést, beírást meg lehet panaszolni a CH-val kapcsolatban az adminnál.
Mindössze azt nem értem, ha ennyire elégedetlen vagy a CH-val, miért nem hagysz itt minket a fenébe.
Még az adminnal is szembeszállsz, akinek aztán erre tuti nincs ideje.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 13)

frau ágnes írta:


> Hová tűntek a tegnapi hozzászólásaim? Teljesen nem látom át ezt a rendszert! Látszik, hogy nem fórumozok sehol. Még kérdezni szeretném, hogy hány hozzászólásnál járok?
> És hogyan fogjuk látni akkor az ebook oldalakat? Most már tényleg nem értem, ha az állandó tag sem látja, akkor ki?


*Valószínűleg rossz helyre írtad és törlésre kerültek, mint a druszád beírásai, aki itt próbálja meg a 20-t összeszedni és gondolom csodálkozik, hogy miért is nem megy.
Az, hogy nem látod át és nem fórumozol még nem gond.
Azokat a témákat (E-book VII ), amik törlésre kerültek - senki sem láthatja. Az újonnan létrehozott(ak)at - az irodalomban csak az állandó tagok.
Ha a nevedre vagy az avatarodra kattintasz bármelyik üzenetednél előugrik egy fekete alapú információs ablak, ahol a hozzászólásaid száma is látható.
Mint Ladysla is megírta:


ladysla írta:



Kedves Ágnes!

Kattints a kibontásához...




ladysla írta:



3 db hsz-ed van meg a szükséges 20-ból. Az eltűnt hsz-ek oka rendszerint azok topic-idegen jellege. Ha az e-book VII. miatt szeretnél állandó tag lenni, megismétlem: a topic törölve, ezért nem találják az állandó tagok sem. 

Kattints a kibontásához...

*


----------



## zia-t (2014 Június 13)

zia-t írta:


> Kedves Melitta es Kedves Flamingo,
> 
> Az uj e-bookra nem tudok eljutni a kov. uzenet fogad: A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> statuszom: allando tag. imadtam es szeretnem ujra latni a kedvenc forumomat. Elore is koszonom a segitsegeteket.
> ...


 koszonom szepen, vegre megtalaltam.


----------



## VEGS (2014 Június 13)

2012 Február 20 óta tag vagyok. Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt,20 hozzászólásom van. Köszönöm.


----------



## adrymama (2014 Június 13)

Sziasztok,
Segítségeteket kérném az alábbiakban:
Állandó tagként szeretnék belépni az E-book VII. fórumba - tudtommal ez a legfrissebb- de az oldal megnyitásakor az alábbi üzenetet kapom: "The requested thread could not be found".
A "Saját kindle olvasmányok II." és az "Ebook-Pure Epub II." oldalakat elérem, de a kedvenc, "E-book VII." valami miatt számomra nem elérhető. Mi lehet a gond véleményetek szerint? Valamit rosszul csinálok?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget, üdv: adrymama

ui: most olastam vissza a korábbi válaszaitokat, miszerint az E-book VII, megszűnt, megtudhatom mi az ezt követő friss fórum elérhetősége? Köszönöm!


----------



## Julcsi66 (2014 Június 14)

2014 Február 8 tag vagyok.Megvan a 20 hozzászolásom,
és a 48 óra is eltelt.Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
Köszi.


----------



## badarildi (2014 Június 14)

Kedves Adminok!
2014 januárja óta vagyok tag, összegyűlt a 20 hozzászólás, eltelt 48 óra, így szeretnék én is állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm.


----------



## rea71 (2014 Június 15)

Nem lesz helyette új?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (2014 Június 15)

Tisztelt adminok 
2014 január óta vagyok az oldal tagja megvolt a 20 hsz-em 
Szeretnék állandó tagja lenni az oldalnak 
Előre is köszönöm 
Mészáros István


----------



## GulyiBogee (2014 Június 15)

Kedves Moderátorok!
2013. augusztus 9. óta tag vagyok és összejött a 20 hozzászólásom (talán több is úgy belelendültem) eltelt 48 óra és szeretnék állandó tag lenni én is.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 15)

Ibram Gaunt írta:


> Tisztelt adminok
> 2014 január óta vagyok az oldal tagja megvolt a 20 hsz-em
> Szeretnék állandó tagja lenni az oldalnak
> Előre is köszönöm
> Mészáros István


*Éjfél körülre zavartad le a 20-t, onnen ketyeg a 48 óra. Addig türelem.*


GulyiBogee írta:


> Kedves Moderátorok!
> 2013. augusztus 9. óta tag vagyok és összejött a 20 hozzászólásom (talán több is úgy belelendültem) eltelt 48 óra és szeretnék állandó tag lenni én is.
> Előre is köszönöm.


*Ennél állandóbb már nem is lehetnél, úgyhogy felesleges a kérésed.*


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (2014 Június 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Éjfél körülre zavartad le a 20-t, onnen ketyeg a 48 óra. Addig türelem.*


A türelmem végtelen 
Mégegyszer köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 15)

Ibram Gaunt írta:


> A türelmem végtelen
> Mégegyszer köszi


Mint látod, már le is ketyegett.
Az adminunk mint a szélvész...


----------



## suha (2014 Június 15)

Szia, Szinte mindennap fenn vagok az oldalon és nincs tagságom,szeretnék kérni Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 15)

suha írta:


> Szia, Szinte mindennap fenn vagok az oldalon és nincs tagságom,szeretnék kérni Köszönöm.


*Tagságod az van,
viszont hozzászólásod mindössze az az egy fentebbi.

Kell még hozzá 19, DE NEM ITT! 
Különben sosem leszel állandó tag.*


----------



## peligrosa (2014 Június 15)

Kedves Moderátorok!
Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Nem tudom pontosan, hogy mikor regisztráltam, de az biztos, hogy több hónapja. A 20 bejegyzésem megvan. Előre is köszönöm szíves közreműködéseteket.


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 15)

Kedves Moderátorok!
2013. szept. 28. óta tag vagyok. 20 hozzászólás 2 napon belül meg volt. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## DianneAgi (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Adminok!

Régóta tag vagyok, szeretnék állandó tag lenni, hogy láthassam az e-book topikokat.

Köszönettel


----------



## PTGabi (2014 Június 16)

Köszönöm szépen az állandó tagságot!


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Adminok!
Lehetek állandó tag vagy valamiért nem?


----------



## szofi_szilvia (2014 Június 16)

2014. június 1-től tag vagyok 21 hsz-sal kérem az állandó tagi státuszt. Köszönettel szofi_szilvia


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 16)

Kardosné Varga Hajnalka írta:


> Kedves Moderátorok!
> 2013. szept. 28. óta tag vagyok. 20 hozzászólás 2 napon belül meg volt. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Előre is köszönöm.


*14 az a 20.*
*Még 6 hiányzik....*


----------



## Tubicacézár (2014 Június 16)

Sziasztok.
Tag vagyok 2009 óta. 26 hozzászólásom van. Kérném az állandó tag státuszt.

Köszönettel.
Tubicacézár


----------



## mary-ann (2014 Június 16)

Sziasztok! 2009 Január 20-e óta vagyok tag. Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *14 az a 20.*
> *Még 6 hiányzik....*


kvhajni néven van fent 2013. szept. 28-29nél 20 hozzászólás a "Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű.." + "Szólánc" fórumban, azt miért nem számolja? Nincs más regisztrációm, valamiért nem az már a megjelenített nevem? Ezt hogy tudom visszaállítani?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 16)

Kardosné Varga Hajnalka írta:


> kvhajni néven van fent 2013. szept. 28-29nél 20 hozzászólás a "Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű.." + "Szólánc" fórumban, azt miért nem számolja? Nincs más regisztrációm, valamiért nem az már a megjelenített nevem? Ezt hogy tudom visszaállítani?


*Azt azért nem számolja (ami egyébként szintén scak 18), mert egy másik tag a rendszer számára, ugyanis a nick-ed az úgynevezett egyedi azonosítód).
Visszaállítani nem lehet, legfeljebb az admin-nak írhatsz, hogy nick/jelszóproblémád van.*


----------



## tunike (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Adminok!! 
Tag vagyok 2009 Szeptember 9 óta, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## poorferencne67 (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Melitta! Egy éve tag vagyok, hozzászólni sohasem volt, engedélyem nehezen használom a számítógépet egy agyi rendellenesség miatt, de eddig tudtam olvasni az oldalakról. Tudom milyen sok munkával és türelemmel kell egy ilyen oldalt kézben tartani, de én szeretném vissza kapni a használati jogot. Előre is köszönöm. Amennyiben nem lehetséges, akkor is további jó erőt és egészséget kívánok az oldal üzemeltetéséhez. poorferencne67


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 16)

poorferencne67 írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Egy éve tag vagyok, hozzászólni sohasem volt, engedélyem nehezen használom a számítógépet egy agyi rendellenesség miatt, de eddig tudtam olvasni az oldalakról. Tudom milyen sok munkával és türelemmel kell egy ilyen oldalt kézben tartani, de én szeretném vissza kapni a használati jogot. Előre is köszönöm. Amennyiben nem lehetséges, akkor is további jó erőt és egészséget kívánok az oldal üzemeltetéséhez. poorferencne67


*Kedves porferencne67!

Amíg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás, addig Melitta sem tehet semmit, mert a rendszer nem engedi az átállítást.
A szójátékokban vagy az erre kitalált Üzenőfüzet: 20 hsz begyüjtése újaknak segitség-ben gyorsan meg lehet ejteni.*


----------



## dori3 (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Moderátorok!

Ma megcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást, szeretnék állandó tag lenni, ha lehet. 
Ha még valamit tennem kell, kérlek szóljatok. 

Köszönettel,

ddd


----------



## grafit65 (2014 Június 17)

SZiasztok!Tag vagyok január óta21 hozzászólásom van.Állandó tagnak ír a rendszer mégsem látom az engem érdeklő korábban követett fórumokat.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.


----------



## gmari (2014 Június 17)

Kedves Melitta!
A fentiek szerint kb.2010. szeptember 14-óta vagyok tag. Szerintem már megvan a szükséges hozzászólásom.
Kérlek segíts, hogy állandó tag lehessek.(ha rám kerül a sor).
Köszi, üdv: gm


----------



## gmari (2014 Június 17)

gmari írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> A fentiek szerint kb.2010. szeptember 14-óta vagyok tag. Szerintem már megvan a szükséges hozzászólásom.
> Kérlek segíts, hogy állandó tag lehessek.(ha rám kerül a sor).
> Köszi, üdv: gm


Kedves Melitta!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors munkát!
További szép napot.
üdv.gm


----------



## Botkó (2014 Június 17)

Sziasztok!
Legalább 4 vagy 5 éve regisztráltam, nem tudom pontosan, több mint 20 hozzászólásom van, szeretném az állandó tagságomat megkapni. Nagyon köszönöm.
Üdvözlettel és szép napot!


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Június 18)

nem működik...

megpróbálom még egyszer...
Helló.
Egy Ukrajnában élő magyar vagyok,aki nagyon szeretne már végre tag lenni,kedves Melitta segitene? kérem... 20 már megvan...
köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 18)

varadiiza írta:


> nem működik...
> 
> megpróbálom még egyszer...
> Helló.
> ...


*Kedves Varadisa!
Nincs meg a 20 (csak 19).
Ugyanis a szabálytalan hozzászólások törlésre kerülnek.
Nem beszélve arról, hogy 15.53-kor (vélted úgy, hogy) ledaráltad a 20-t és 15.55-kor már reklamáltál.
Ez 2 perc és nem 2 nap, ami a szabályzat szerint a másik feltétel. az új szabály szerint a 48 óra a 20.-tól indul..*


----------



## XDena (2014 Június 18)

Kedves Moderátorok!
2013. július óta vagyok tag, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és lejárt a 48 órám is, és szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
(remélem, hogy mindent jó helyre írtam - a hozzászólást és a kérést is)
legyetek szívesek a többiek után a sor végére engem is felírni.
köszönettel: Dena


----------



## Ilona Toth (2014 Június 19)

Kedves Moderátorok!
2013 szeptembere óta vagyok tag, és ha jól számoltam, akkor 23 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem szépen én is az ÁLLANDÓ TAG státusz beállitását.
Köszönöm szépen.
Ja és egy kérdés: Hogyan fogok erről értesülni? Vagy egészen egyszerűen csak látni fogom az eddig "eltiltott" tartalmat?
ÓÓÓ most látom csak, hogy a huszadik hozzászólástól még 48 órának kell eltelnie? 
Én azt hittem, hogy a tagság óta számit az idő.
Szóval akkor a kérésemet két nap mulva is juttasam el hozzátok?


----------



## maszat10 (2014 Június 19)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném kéni az állandó tagi státuszt. Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és már tavaly óta regisztrált tag vagyok. sajnos a pontos dátumot nem tudom, de már régóta böngésztem az oldalatokat és nagyon tetszik. 
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 19)

Ilona Toth írta:


> Kedves Moderátorok!
> 2013 szeptembere óta vagyok tag, és ha jól számoltam, akkor 23 hozzászólásom van.
> Kérem szépen én is az ÁLLANDÓ TAG státusz beállitását.
> Köszönöm szépen.
> ...


*Nem kell és ahogy az avatarod alatt láthatod, már az is vagy.*


maszat10 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretném kéni az állandó tagi státuszt. Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és már tavaly óta regisztrált tag vagyok. sajnos a pontos dátumot nem tudom, de már régóta böngésztem az oldalatokat és nagyon tetszik.
> Előre is köszönöm.


*Úgy 8 percre rá, hogy a 20-t elküldted, már kérted is, pedig már ebben a témában is leírtuk vagy háromszor, hogy a 20.-tól ketyeg a 48 óra.
Ha nincs meg 48 óra+1 perc múlva sem, akkor kell kérni, mert a szerver valamilyen hiba folytán nem sorolt át. Egyébként 2013. 07. 17.*


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (2014 Június 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mint látod, már le is ketyegett.
> Az adminunk mint a szélvész...


Fura hogy az ember nem mindig tudja mennyire részt vesz az életében a canadahun amíg be nem korlátozzák. Úgy habzsoltam a 48 óra után mint a Gyerek amikor beszabadul egy édesség boltba tele tárcával


----------



## krisztike85 (2014 Június 21)

Sziasztok!
2010. július óta regisztrált tag vagyok, 20 hozzászólással. Kérem az állandó tagságot! Köszönöm! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 21)

krisztike85 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 2010. július óta regisztrált tag vagyok, 20 hozzászólással. Kérem az állandó tagságot! Köszönöm! Szép napot mindenkinek!


 *Te állandóbb már nem is lehetsz...*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 21)

*Megkérném az ide beírókat, hogy mielőtt bármit is kérnek, nézzék már meg a nick nevük alatt mi áll-
Akinek állandó tag, az ne kérje az állandó tagságot.
Aki őstag, az kérheti.
Aki friss/új/aktív tag és nincs meg a minimum 20 hsz-e (a névre kattintva ott a fekete labon az üznetei számaÖ - szintén ne kérje.
Aki új/aktív tag, megvan a 20 hsz, de a 20. elküldése óta még nem telt el a 48 óra - szintén ne kérje.*


----------



## NSamu (2014 Június 21)

Szép napot!
Állandó tag vagyok és lehet, hogy én vagyok csak 
ilyen szerencsétlen, de nem látom az e-book topicokat, amik eddig megszínesítették a hétköznapjaimat.  
Mit tegyek, hogy újra hozzáférjek? Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 22)

NSamu írta:


> Szép napot!
> Állandó tag vagyok és lehet, hogy én vagyok csak
> ilyen szerencsétlen, de nem látom az e-book topicokat, amik eddig megszínesítették a hétköznapjaimat.
> *Mit tegyek, hogy újra hozzáférjek*? Köszönöm szépen!


*Sajnos semmit.
Ha figyelmesen visszaolvasol itt pár oldalt vagy a könyves társtémákat átfutod, akkor az okát is megtudod, hogy néhány régi könyves téma miért került törlésre.*


----------



## NSamu (2014 Június 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos semmit.
> Ha figyelmesen visszaolvasol itt pár oldalt vagy a könyves társtémákat átfutod, akkor az okát is megtudod, hogy néhány régi könyves téma miért került törlésre.*


Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## Plejad10 (2014 Június 22)

Farkas tünde írta:


> Sziasztok! Néhány napja nem tudok hozzáférni az e-bookokhoz, és nagyon hiányzik a fórum. Kérlek, segítsetek rajtam!
> Előre is köszönöm!
> egy vén könyvmoly


Szia!
Ezzel én is pont így vagyok, most próbálom felvenni a fonalat, hogy mit kéne tennem. Remélem rájövök, mert sok jó könyvet kaptam a fórum által. Én is örülnék a segítségnek.
Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

Plejad10 írta:


> Szia!
> Ezzel én is pont így vagyok, most próbálom felvenni a fonalat, hogy mit kéne tennem. Remélem rájövök, mert sok jó könyvet kaptam a fórum által. Én is örülnék a segítségnek.
> Szép napot mindenkinek


*Első lépésként - a még hiányzó - 19 hozzászólást ejtsd meg, de szabályosan.*


----------



## yoyako (2014 Június 23)

Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2008 óta és 21 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel: Yoyako


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

yoyako írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tag vagyok 2008 óta és 21 hozzászólásom van.
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel: Yoyako


*Ugye elolvastad a téma címét?
48 óra elteltével, Te viszont 4 percet sem vártál...
5-6 üzenettel feljebb külön is beírtam, hogy mindenki várja ki a 20. hsz után a 48 órát, mert a rendszer automatikusan állít. Csak azok kérjék, akiknek ez letelt de még nem állandó tagok.*


----------



## kaosznagymester (2014 Június 23)

Kedves Moderátor!

Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, 2013 Október óta vagyok tag, megvan a 20 hsz, és eltelt 48 óra. 

Köszönöm!


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Június 23)

Kérem az állandó tagságot
2014 Február 9 óta ,24 hozzászólás,nem sok de most csinálok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

fanyigoca írta:


> Kérem az állandó tagságot
> 2014 Február 9 óta ,24 hozzászólás,nem sok de most csinálok


*Kedves fanyigoca!
Te sem lehetnél ennél állandóbb tag.
Ott áll a nick-ed alatt, hogy Állandó tag.*


----------



## fanyigoca (2014 Június 23)

amikor írtam még nem volt ott elnézést úgy látszik csak befrissülnie kellett
köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

fanyigoca írta:


> amikor írtam még nem volt ott elnézést úgy látszik csak befrissülnie kellett
> köszönöm


Pontosan.
Nincs ott Melitta "tetszik"-je, tehát nem ő állította kézileg...


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 23)

Pontosan ahogy Flamingo irta ,minden esetben leellenorzom, hogy rendben van e az allandotagsag, es ebben az esetben a "tetszik" azt jelenti, megcsinaltam, leellenoriztem, az hogy nalunk nincs problema a regisztracioval kapcsolatban, ill. ha van beallitottam.


----------



## Cirbolya ;-) (2014 Június 24)

Sziasztok!
Állandó tag vagyok 83 hozzászólással, szeretnék hozzájutni az oldalhoz. Nagyon hiányzik


----------



## baiagi (2014 Június 24)

*Sziasztok!
Tag vagyok 2009.09.20 óta 22 hozzászólásom van
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt. *
*Előre is köszönet *


----------



## Fehér Péter (2014 Június 26)

sziasztok!

Tag vagyok 2014.február 14 óta, 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm

Fehér Péter


----------



## Sütő Szandra (2014 Június 26)

20 hozzászólassal rendelkezem, kernem az allando tagsagom megadasat.
Koszonom!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 26)

Sütő Szandra írta:


> 20 hozzászólassal rendelkezem, kernem az allando tagsagom megadasat.
> Koszonom!


*Csak azt nem értem, hogy miért?
50 perc, ha eltelt a 20. hsz-ed óta és a címben is ott van, hogy 48 óra múlva kell kérni (ha addig nem kapnád meg).*

Egyébként a rendszer automatikusan átállított.


----------



## zsoli413 (2014 Június 28)

Helló! 2010.október 14-e óta vagyok tag, 20 üzim van és szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszi!


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 29)

Szeretném kérni én s a tagfelvételemet.Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm hogy köztetek érezhetem magam. Sasok


----------



## sz.somogyi (2014 Június 30)

Hello! 2014. január 2. óta vagyok tag, és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Elvileg már megvan az állandó tag státuszom, de nem látom azokat a nagyszerű e-könyveket. Mit kell tennem?
Köszönöm!


----------



## irdegybe (2014 Június 30)

Visszaolvasgattam...  az adminok türelme végtelen....de tény: SOHA, SENKI sem szokta végigolvasni a fórumok szabályzatait....


----------



## sz.somogyi (2014 Június 30)

irdegybe írta:


> Visszaolvasgattam...  az adminok türelme végtelen....de tény: SOHA, SENKI sem szokta végigolvasni a fórumok szabályzatait....



Tényleg igazán türelmesek Mondjuk azt nem tudom, mások mennyire olvassák el, én szerintem végigolvastam, viszont 48 óra elteltével sem láttam semmit, bár átállt a nevem állandó taggá. Ellenben most 36 órával a 20. hozzászólásom után látom, amit látni vágytam Nem tudom, hogy a külön kérés, miatt-e, vagy mert kell ennyi idő, de mindegy is - a kulcs: a TÜRELEM köszi!


----------



## Gemeli (2014 Július 1)

20 hozzászólással rendelkezem, kérnem az állandó tagság megadását.
Köszönöm!


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Július 1)

*kedves Flamingó a nevem VARADI IZA ,IZA a keresztnevem,
olvastam a szabályzatot,de valahogy nem vettem figyelembe ,hogyan is működik ez az egész.
Több mint egy éve használom az oldalt,rengeteg könyvet,miegymást töltöttem már le,de egy ideje nem enged letölteni, miért?*


----------



## farigo (2014 Július 2)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. 2009. szeptember 7-e óta vagyok tag.


----------



## kozsuzsit (2014 Július 2)

Sziasztok!
Valakinek a segitségét kérem, a barátomnak _csikszem_-nek van szüksége.
2oo9 április 21-én regisztrált. Több feltöltése is volt. Be tud jelentkezni a forumra de nincs jogosultsága hozzászólni. Többször kért megerősitő email-t de amikor a kapott hivatkozásra rákantitt ezt irja ki:
*"CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A kért oldal nem található."
Mi a teendő?????


----------



## Czoguly Ildiko (2014 Július 3)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Van 21 hozzászólásom. 
Köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 3)

kozsuzsit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Valakinek a segitségét kérem, a barátomnak _csikszem_-nek van szüksége.
> 2oo9 április 21-én regisztrált. Több feltöltése is volt. Be tud jelentkezni a forumra de nincs jogosultsága hozzászólni. Többször kért megerősitő email-t de amikor a kapott hivatkozásra rákantitt ezt irja ki:
> *"CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> ...



Rendben van a regisztracioja , remelem sikerult mar belepnie.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 4)

varadiiza írta:


> *kedves Flamingó a nevem VARADI IZA ,IZA a keresztnevem,
> olvastam a szabályzatot,de valahogy nem vettem figyelembe ,hogyan is működik ez az egész.
> Több mint egy éve használom az oldalt,rengeteg könyvet,miegymást töltöttem már le,de egy ideje nem enged letölteni, miért?*


Kedves Iza!
Ha visszaolvasol itt vagy belelapozol az új könyves témákba, mindjárt rájössz miért.
Röviden: átalakult a rendszerünk. Néhány régi dolog helyett néhány új van.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 4)

Elnézést figyelem itt a válaszokat, kérdéseket, nem hülyék vagyunk átolvastam a szabályzatot, nem találom hogy mi az a változás amiért többen nem tudnak letölteni könyveket, miegymást..nem kéne valahol egy általános tájékoztatást csinálni??? tényleg keresem..és nem találom, ezer oldalon elboldogulok, de ezen nagyon nehezen..és látom mások is.. azt is látom hogy esetleg a 20 hsz,hiánya de itt rengeteg irás van hogy rég megvan ez, sajnos nem értem... /én sem/ mi az a változás, mert visszaolvastam néhány oldalt, de semmi eredmény


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 4)

Először ki akartam ezt a hsz-t törölni, mert off, de Évi kedvéért:


h.v.évi írta:


> Elnézést figyelem itt a válaszokat, kérdéseket, nem hülyék vagyunk


*De nem ám!*
*Hisz egymást seperc alatt tudják a tagok értesíteni, hogy itt lehet állandó tagságot kérni.*
*Azt persze már elfelejtik az értesítésben megemlíteni, hogy ezt CSAK AZOK TEGYÉK, akiknek a szabály szerint már annak kellene lenniük, de mégsem lettek azok. Magyarán megvan a SZABÁLYOS 20 hozzászólásuk és AZÓTA eltelt 48 óra.*


> átolvastam a szabályzatot, nem találom hogy mi az a változás amiért többen nem tudnak letölteni könyveket,


*Miért is kellene a SZABÁLYZAT-ban változásokról írni? A szabályzat az, amit eddig is be kellett volna tartani. Persze ebben mi is hibásak vagyunk, hogy nem ellenőriztük keményebben. Mentségünkre legyen szólva a kapacitáshiány.*


> miegymást..nem kéne valahol egy általános tájékoztatást csinálni???


*Van egy alfórumunk, a Legális E-bookok , amit elvben minden ÁLLANDÓ TAG lát. ezen belül fél tucat téma, ahol kifejtettük, hogy miért kellett átalakítani a struktúrát, de legyen, leírom n+1* is.
Az óriáskereső (direkt nem írom le a nevét), rákényszerített minket, hogy témákat töröljünk, különben kitilt a keresőtalálatokból.*


> tényleg keresem..és nem találom, ezer oldalon elboldogulok, de ezen nagyon nehezen..és látom mások is.. azt is látom hogy esetleg a 20 hsz,hiánya de itt rengeteg irás van hogy rég megvan ez, sajnos nem értem... /én sem/ mi az a változás, mert visszaolvastam néhány oldalt, de semmi eredmény


*Ezt is megírtam pár tucatszor: ha valaki 4-5 éve elkövetett 20 hsz-t, de közben törölték azokat a témákat, ahová beírt, akkor logikus, hogy elvesztek azon hozzászólásai is - ergo 20 alá csökkent a hsz-eik száma.
Ez egy bonyolult műveletsorral kideríthető, ami kb. annyi, hogy a nick-jére kattintva előjön egy (jelenleg) fekete hátterű információs lap, amin ott a státusza és ott a hozzászólásainak száma is.
De garantálom, hogy amint utánam még pár hsz idekerül és ez már nem az utolsó oldalon díszeleg, újfent megkérdi valaki.

Amivel semmi baj nincs, csak arra meg nekünk nincs kapacitásunk, hogy mindenkinek egyesével válaszoljuk meg ugyanazt a kérdést. *


----------



## farigo (2014 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot. 2009. szeptember 7-e óta vagyok tag. Mikor kapom meg az állandó tagságot?


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Először ki akartam ezt a hsz-t törölni, mert off, de Évi kedvéért:
> 
> *De nem ám!*
> *Hisz egymást seperc alatt tudják a tagok értesíteni, hogy itt lehet állandó tagságot kérni.*
> ...



köszönöm, nagyjából ezeket én is megtaláltam, az hogy régi hsz-ek törlődtek az mondjuk nem.. de a kielégitő választ köszi..


----------



## northern (2014 Július 8)

Sziasztok,

2013 Május 1-től vagyok tag, több, mint 20 hozzászólással. Kérném az állandó tag státuszt.

Köszi!

northern


----------



## farigo (2014 Július 10)

Kétszer kértem az állandó tagságot, de nem kaptam róla értesítést, hogy megkaptam-e. A letölthető e-book-okat nem találom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 10)

farigo írta:


> Kétszer kértem az állandó tagságot, de nem kaptam róla értesítést, hogy megkaptam-e. A letölthető e-book-okat nem találom.


*Valóban és ha vetted volna a fáradságot, már az első #387-s üzeneteden ott van Melitta like-ja, ami - mint a tájékoztatóban is olvasható, a kérés teljesítését jelenti.
Vagyis egy jó ideje már állandó tag vagy, de ez a nick-ed alatti státuszodból is kiolvasható, szóval nem tudom miért reklamálsz.
Persze, ha a régi e-book-os témákat keresed, arról is találsz jó pár tájékoztatót, hogy miért kellett megszüntetni.*


----------



## DancsiDana (2014 Július 11)

Szeretném kérni én is a tagfelvételemet.Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 11)

DancsiDana írta:


> Szeretném kérni én is a tagfelvételemet.Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm.


*Kedves Tagunk.
Kérni lehet, de megkapni....
Talán, ha elolvasod az első hsz-t, akkor megérted, hogy 1 hozzászólással sohasem leszel állandó tag.*


----------



## Plejad10 (2014 Július 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Első lépésként - a még hiányzó - 19 hozzászólást ejtsd meg, de szabályosan.*


Szia Flamingó!

Klassz a flamingós képed, tetszik  
Javaslatodnak megfelelően elolvastam a fórumszabályzatot, de biztos én vagyok kicsit "gyenge", de számomra nem derült ki, hogy egy hozzászólás mitől lehet szabályos avagy sem. Biztos unod már a kérdést, de azért felteszem: hogyan tegyek szabályos hozzászólást? (Bocsi de tényleg még csak most tanulom a fórumot és a múltkor már egész jól elboldogultam, de most megint tapogatózom. Ráadásul a gyerkőceim mellett viszonylag ritkán jutok géphez)

Szép napot és hétvégét: Plejad


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 12)

Plejad10 írta:


> Szia Flamingó!
> 
> Klassz a flamingós képed, tetszik
> Javaslatodnak megfelelően elolvastam a fórumszabályzatot, de biztos én vagyok kicsit "gyenge", de számomra nem derült ki, hogy egy hozzászólás mitől lehet szabályos avagy sem. Biztos unod már a kérdést, de azért felteszem: hogyan tegyek szabályos hozzászólást? (Bocsi de tényleg még csak most tanulom a fórumot és a múltkor már egész jól elboldogultam, de most megint tapogatózom. Ráadásul a gyerkőceim mellett viszonylag ritkán jutok géphez)
> ...


*Ez a hozzászólásod pl. abszolút szabálytalan, mert az ilyen kérdések feltevésére két fórum is létezik:  Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide... ,  Ha van esetleg valami kerdesed.
De egyelőre itt hagyom mind a kérdést, mind a választ, mert lehet hogy nem találnád meg, ha áttenném.

A legtöbb téma első hozzászólásában általában ott található, hogy miről szól és milyen belső szabályok vonatkoznak a témára. Ilyen lehet például, hogy csak csatolással együtt lehet hozzászólni vagy ellenkezőleg nem lehet csatolni, linkelni (pl. a kérés jellegű témákban).

A szabálytalan (semmitmondó, felesleges) kategóriába tartoznak a hú de jó, nekem is tetszik, én is, sőt a rövid köszönöm tartalmú üzenetek is ,mert erre többnyire pont jó az adott üzenet alatti tetszik gomb megnyomása, melynek a jelentése az üzenet tartalmától függően lehet köszönöm, én is, olvastam...(de mindezt nyilván nem fogjk egyetlen gombra ráírni, mert a felhasználó magától is rájön előbb-utóbb).
Ugyancsak szabálytalan, ha egy külső (nem CH-ra mutató) linket hide nélkül (htnx) használ valaki.
ezeket egy-két alkalommal még javítjuk (hogy a gyakorlatlanoknak legyen mintájuk), de a harmadik már törlésre kerül.

Szintén "szabbájjttalan", ha valakinek a beírását "heje sírása" miatt kritizáljuk, mert sok tagunk még életében nem járt Magyarországon és harmad/negyed generációsként csak épphogy beszéli a magyart, írni viszont még annyira sem. Viszont legalább megpróbálja használni, amit a vezetőségünk igen nagyra értékel, mint a magyar nyelv ápolását.
Szabálytalan a vezetőség bírálata, bármennyire is nem tetszik valamilyen megnyilvánulása. Tehát, ha ezt a beírásomat túlzottan kioktatónak tartod, akkor két dolgot tehetsz: megírod privát üzenetként nekem, hogy mi nem tetszik és ha belátom hogy igazad van, módosítok vagy törlöm a beírásom, vagy jelzed az adminnak, aki szintén hasonlóképp dönt és akár felülbírálhat engem is-
Kerülendő a vallás, a politika no meg a pornó is. Ezernyi más oldalon lehet ezekkel a témákkal élni, nálunk viszont nem vagy csak igen korlátozottan (hisz egyik téma sem zárható ki az amber életéből teljes mértékben).
Az sem díjazandó, ha valaki beregisztrál és elárasztja kérésekkel a tagtársait, de cserébe semmit nem tesz a közösbe. Pár napja beregisztrált egy vélhetően pedagógus, aki a harmadik hozzászólásában már valamilyen tansegédleti anyagot kért és dél óra múltán a negyedik beírása az volt, hogy miért nem válaszol neki senki. Nem ragoznám, aki értelmes, le tudja szűrni a lényeget.
Aztán a kedvenceim, amikor valaki a 20 hsz-t úgy próbálja megszerezni, hogy elkezdi az adott téma 20 hsz-t beidézni, megköszönni vagy csak elkezd egyesével számolni, hogy még 10, még 9... Ez viszont spam-ként úgyis törlésre kerül, ami azt jelenti, hogy az ÖSSZES eddigi üzenete törlődik és kezdheti elölről. A másik ilyen, amikor valaki a szójátékokban elkezd önmagával játszani, ami szintén törlésre kerül, tehát felesleges.

Még számtalan hibát el lehet követni (én is rontok néha), egy-egy apróbb hiba nem okoz gondot, de a sorozatos, pláne direkt szabálytalanság már intézkedést von maga után.*


----------



## Sayara15 (2014 Július 12)

2007 októbere óta állandó tag vagyok, és megvan a 48 órám és 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném kérni hogy láthatóvá váljanak az eddig követett fórumok. Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 12)

Sayara15 írta:


> 2007 októbere óta állandó tag vagyok, és megvan a 48 órám és 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném kérni hogy láthatóvá váljanak az eddig követett fórumok. Köszönöm előre is!


*Mivel te állandó tag vagy, az összes létező tagi témát látod.
Ha a régi könyveseket keresed, azok sajnos törlésre kerültek.
Az okát megtudhatod, ha visszaolvasol pl. ebben a témában.*


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 16)

Sziasztok! 

2014 július 14. -én regiztem meg van már a 48 órám és ez a 21. hsz -em, így szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot,  előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm.


----------



## AndreaAlmasi (2014 Július 18)

Szia! Segítségedet kérném: Bambina100 néven van a régi regisztrációm, de sajnos nem tudok belépni. Hibát jelez ki. Tudnál segíteni, hogy be tudjak egyáltalán lépni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 18)

piribe ird meg az emailcimet is kuldok uj jelszot.


----------



## r7o5g (2014 Július 20)

Sziasztok!
2010. szeptember 25. óta vagyok tag és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 20)

r7o5g írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 2010. szeptember 25. óta vagyok tag és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni.
> Köszönöm.


*Ezt nem értem.
Ott a nick-ed alatt, hogy állandó tag vagy.
Ennél állandóbb már nem is lehetnél.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 20)

*MÉG EGYSZER MEGKÉREM AZ IDE BEÍRÓKAT, HOGY MIELŐTT AZ ÁLLANDÓ TAGSÁG STÁTUSZÁT KÉRNÉK, NÉZZÉK MEG, HOGY A NICK-ÜK ALATT MI OLVASHATÓ.
Aki a feltételek teljesítése nélkül kéri az állandó tagságot, annak minden külön értesítés nélkül töröljük a hozzászólását!, 
(HA ŐSTAG, AKTÍV TAG, AKKOR RENDBEN, DE, HA VALAKI FRISS TAG VAGY TAG, DE 5 PERCE KÜLDTE EL A 2O. HSZ-ÉT, AZ NE ÍRJON FELESLEGESEN. 
A 2O, HSZ-TŐL SZÁMÍTVA HA 48 ÓRA MULTÁN SEM VÁLIK ÁLLANDÓ TAGGÁ, AKKOR ÍRJON, MERT A RENDSZER VALAMILYEN OKBÓL NEM SOROLTA ÁT ÉS AZT AZ ADMIN MANUÁLISAN EL TUDJA VÉGEZNI.
HA AZONBAN NINCS MEG A 2O, AKKOR AZ ADMIN SEM TUD CSODÁT TENNI.)*


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

sziasztok megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és a 48 órám jó lenne ha megkapnám az állandó tagságot köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 22)

luckystrike89 írta:


> sziasztok megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és a 48 órám jó lenne ha megkapnám az állandó tagságot köszi


*Úgy látom hiába írom be minden oldalra, a kutyát sem érdekli, hogy a 2o.-tól számítva 48 óra.
Nem mellesleg 16.46-kor írtad be a 2o. hsz-ed és 2o perc múlva kérted, meg sem nézve, hogy már állandó tag vagy.*


----------



## luckystrike89 (2014 Július 22)

Akkor még nem irta ki a rendszer pedig figyeltem Bocsi közi szépen


----------



## cselenyaka (2014 Július 22)

Sziasztok 
Kérem az állandó tagságomat. 2012 óta vagyok tag. Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom is. Köszönettel


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Július 22)

Szia Flamingó!
Mivel nem vagyok egy nagy fórum író, inkább olvasó ezért köszi, hogy ilyen klasszul összefoglaltad, hogy milyen is egy szabályos hozzászólás. Csak remélhetem, hogy sikerül megtanulnom) Talán jó lenne a fórumszabályzathoz csatolni, mert még biztos jó páran felteszik majd ezt a kérdést.Egyébként jó ötletnek tartom az állandó tagsághoz kötelező 20 hozzászólást, mert bár kicsit megrémültem, hogy hova tüntek a kedvenc e-bookjaim, könnyen lehet, hogy -beleolvasva a fórumokba - még én is "fórumozóvá válok)?!
Üdvözlettel)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 23)

cselenyaka írta:


> Sziasztok
> Kérem az állandó tagságomat. 2012 óta vagyok tag. Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom is. Köszönettel


*Sajnos nincs meg (csak 6 az a 2o), úgyhogy térjünk vissza a kérésedre 14 hsz plusz 48 óra múlva.*


dedianyus írta:


> Szia Flamingó!
> Mivel nem vagyok egy nagy fórum író, inkább olvasó ezért köszi, hogy ilyen klasszul összefoglaltad, hogy milyen is egy szabályos hozzászólás. Csak remélhetem, hogy sikerül megtanulnom) Talán jó lenne a fórumszabályzathoz csatolni, mert még biztos jó páran felteszik majd ezt a kérdést.Egyébként jó ötletnek tartom az állandó tagsághoz kötelező 20 hozzászólást, mert bár kicsit megrémültem, hogy hova tüntek a kedvenc e-bookjaim, könnyen lehet, hogy -beleolvasva a fórumokba - még én is "fórumozóvá válok)?!
> Üdvözlettel)


*Bár a beírásod (itt) több szempontból szabálytalan, de itt hagyom a pozitív tartalom miatt és, hogy a többiek is lássák, kell az a 2o hsz. *


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Július 24)

tag vagyok lassan egy éve, de még sem látom a könyveket, most 5 pontom van mit tegyek?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 25)

gyongy zsuzsa írta:


> tag vagyok lassan egy éve, de még sem látom a könyveket, most 5 pontom van mit tegyek?


*Például gyűjtsd a pontokat.
Igaz annak semmi köze a könyves témákhoz, amiket LÁTSZ csak nem a régieket.*


----------



## Privatgabi55 (2014 Július 25)

Kedves Melitta, Én is regisztrált tag vagyok, megvan a 20 hsz, nem tudom mi a változás a mostani rendszerben, de régebben nagyon nagyon aktívan használtam. Kérdésem, hogy regisztrálni kell újra az e-bookos fórumban való részvételhez vagy a régi szabályok élnek? Elolvastam a feltételeket is, mit tegyek? Vannak nekem is nagyon jó könyveim, amit meg tudnék osztani, viszont időnként rám jön a hiány és akkor keresgélek mindenhol, pl itt is célirányosan. Erre nagyszerű fórum volt és igazán baráti közeg ez az oldal, remélem még megvan most is, csak én bénázom a megtalálásával.. KÖszönöma segítséget. GAbi


----------



## Privatgabi55 (2014 Július 25)

Kedves melitta, Megtaláltam a választ pont mikor elküldtem az üzenetet, igazad is van, valóban nem tudtam, hogy amikor törlődik egy téma akkor a hozzászólások is vele együtt és újra kell kezdeni.. Rendben akkor már csak azt kérdezem, hogy hol van az a hely ahova feltehetem a ki tudja hogy legális-e vagy sem ami nekem megvannak könyveket, hogy mihamarabb taggá válhassak újra..? Illetve melyik pont számít? Az üzenetek száma, a likeok száma, a trófea pontok száma? Mi az a trófea pont? Nem kell leírni újra, ha valahol el tudom olvasni egy link is elég lenne, rákerestem, de nem találtam. Igen, felháborító a nagy keresőszolgáltatás ilyen monopóliuma és kitartást a jövőre! Köszönöm és elnézést, ha megint rosszat kérdeztem..g.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 25)

Privatgabi55 írta:


> Kedves Melitta, Én is regisztrált tag vagyok, *megvan a 20 hsz,* nem tudom mi a változás a mostani rendszerben, de régebben nagyon nagyon aktívan használtam. Kérdésem, hogy regisztrálni kell újra az e-bookos fórumban való részvételhez vagy a régi szabályok élnek? Elolvastam a feltételeket is, mit tegyek? Vannak nekem is nagyon jó könyveim, amit meg tudnék osztani, viszont időnként rám jön a hiány és akkor keresgélek mindenhol, pl itt is célirányosan. Erre nagyszerű fórum volt és igazán baráti közeg ez az oldal, remélem még megvan most is, csak én bénázom a megtalálásával.. KÖszönöma segítséget. GAbi


*Sajnos csak 12 az a 2o.
A trófea pontok később kerülnek vezetésre, de gyűjteni már most is lehet.*


----------



## Privatgabi55 (2014 Július 25)

Kedves Flamingó, Már idő közben pár órám ráment ugyan, de megtaláltam az infokat és teperek is mindenhol.. Nem tudom, hogy hova tudok legális e-bookot feltölteni? Vagy lehet,hogy oda is csak akkor kerülhetek bele akár feltöltőként is ha megvan a 20 hsz? Majd kapok értesítést arról, hogy beléphetek és akkor fogom csak látni azt a felületet is? Köszönö[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]m még egyszer a gyors választ is..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 25)

Privatgabi55 írta:


> Kedves Flamingó, Már idő közben pár órám ráment ugyan, de megtaláltam az infokat és teperek is mindenhol.. Nem tudom, hogy hova tudok legális e-bookot feltölteni? Vagy lehet,hogy oda is csak akkor kerülhetek bele akár feltöltőként is ha megvan a 20 hsz? Majd kapok értesítést arról, hogy beléphetek és akkor fogom csak látni azt a felületet is? Köszönö****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****m még egyszer a gyors választ is..


Ha megvan a 2o és állandó taggá váltál, akkor itt:

*Legális E-bookok*


----------



## Privatgabi55 (2014 Július 25)

Ok, felfogtam és nem írom ki, hogy mit mondanék most, mert lehet, hogy törlődik vele ez is.. de majd ide jövök vissza, ha megvan [HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]a bizonyos 20am és eltelt a bizonyos óraszámom..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 26)

Privatgabi55 írta:


> Ok, felfogtam és nem írom ki, hogy mit mondanék most, mert lehet, hogy törlődik vele ez is.. de majd ide jövök vissza, ha megvan ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****a bizonyos 20am és eltelt a bizonyos óraszámom..


*Ide már nem kell visszatérned, hisz időközben állandó taggá váltál.*


----------



## bodisa (2014 Július 26)

Adrienn772 írta:


> Szia.
> 
> 2011 Augusztus 28 regisztráltam kb azóta vagyok állandó tag is. Mégsem férek hozzá a könyvekhez 1 hete. Mit kell csinálnom hogy megint lássam őket? Megint leadtam 20 hozzászólást, így jelenleg 41 van.
> 
> ...



Szia!
kérlek segíts, ha neked sikerült, 2008. óta új tag vagyok, de nem állandó, hová kell hozzászólnom, hogy újra lássam az e-bookokat?
Köszi


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Július 26)

minden nap kb 20 üzit írok, még sem kapok egy pontot sem


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Július 26)

bodisa írta:


> Szia!
> kérlek segíts, ha neked sikerült, 2008. óta új tag vagyok, de nem állandó, hová kell hozzászólnom, hogy újra lássam az e-bookokat?
> Köszi


A szójátékok topicban. (``Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez`` a téma címe.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 26)

bodisa írta:


> Szia!
> kérlek segíts, ha neked sikerült, 2008. óta új tag vagyok, de nem állandó, hová kell hozzászólnom, hogy újra lássam az e-bookokat?
> Köszi


*Bármelyik témához, csak szabályos legyen, ami általában az első hozzászólásban van leírva, hogy az mit takaraz adott esetben.*


gyongy zsuzsa írta:


> minden nap kb 20 üzit írok, még sem kapok egy pontot sem


*A trófea pontok nem hozzászólásonként nőnek, hanem adott szint elérése után.*


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Július 29)

Egyáltalán nem könnyű, hetek óta nem változik a pontszámom, olyan mintha csak elfleejtettek volna


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 29)

gyongy zsuzsa írta:


> Egyáltalán nem könnyű, hetek óta nem változik a pontszámom, olyan mintha csak elfleejtettek volna


*Kedves Zsuzsa!
Kérlek olvasd már el az előző beírásom - neked szóló - második felét!*
(Amúgy meg ez a hozzászólásod vastagon off, mivel itt csak az állandó tagságot lehet kérni - ami neked már régóta megvan.)


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Július 29)

Akkor miért nem látom az oldalakat, és miért kell pontokat gyűjtögetnem?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 29)

gyongy zsuzsa írta:


> Akkor miért nem látom az oldalakat, és miért kell pontokat gyűjtögetnem?


Feladom.
Csak azt nem értem, hogy miért nem olvasol, mindössze egy oldalt kellene visszalapoznod :


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mivel te állandó tag vagy, az összes létező tagi témát látod.
> Ha a régi könyveseket keresed, azok sajnos törlésre kerültek.
> Az okát megtudhatod, ha visszaolvasol pl. ebben a témában.*


A pontokat meg ki mondta, hogy gyűjtened kell?
Még nem is él a trófeapont rendszer.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 31)

*A 20-t ne itt!*


----------



## Pistaaaa (2014 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok! 
2014 Január 28 óta tag vagyok. Evvel együtt 22 hozzászólásom van. Kérem az állandó tag státuszt. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 2)

Pistaaaa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 2014 Január 28 óta tag vagyok. Evvel együtt 22 hozzászólásom van. Kérem az állandó tag státuszt. Előre is köszönöm.


*Végre egy tag, aki szabályosan kivárta a 48 órát.*
(Igaz, ha megnézed, a neved alatt már a beíráskor ott volt a kívánt állandó tagi státusz.)


----------



## pozsonyif (2014 Augusztus 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A 20-t ne itt!*


Kedves Kormányos!

Eltelt a 48 óra. Mikor lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 4)

pozsonyif írta:


> Kedves Kormányos!
> 
> Eltelt a 48 óra. Mikor lehetek állandó tag?


*Már az vagy (lásd a nick-ed alatt a státuszod).*


----------



## Schneider Boglárka (2014 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok, már egyszer állandó tagként hozzáfértem könyvekhez, de most nem. És már csak "tag" vagyok. Mit kell tennem, hogy újra állandó taggá váljak? Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 5)

Schneider Boglárka írta:


> Sziasztok, már egyszer állandó tagként hozzáfértem könyvekhez, de most nem. És már csak "tag" vagyok. Mit kell tennem, hogy újra állandó taggá váljak? Köszi a segítséget.


*Csupán ugyanazt, amit akkor amikor elérted az állandó tagi státuszt.
(Elérni a 20 hsz-t és várni 48 órát, de javaslom, hogy + 10 hsz-t gyűts még össze, mert, ha megint törlik 1-2 üzeneted, akkor megint nem leszel állandó tag.)*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 8)

*Tag vagyok 2013. 08. 13. óta 20 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 8)

Gyiziv írta:


> *Tag vagyok 2013. 08. 13. óta 20 hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel.*


*Nem.
Nem minden tag. Köztük sajnos te sem - legalábbis úgy tűnik.
Nem vártál egy órát sem (nemhogy a téma címében is szereplő 48 órát) a 21 beírásod után.
Ráadásul amikor beírtad, már állandó tag voltál.*


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem.
> Nem minden tag. Köztük sajnos te sem - legalábbis úgy tűnik.
> Nem vártál egy órát sem (nemhogy a téma címében is szereplő 48 órát) a 21 beírásod után.
> Ráadásul amikor beírtad, már állandó tag voltál.*


Sajnálom
Bár azt nem tudom mire kellett volna várnom, amikor majd' kerek éve tag vagyok, és a 20 hozzászólásom is rég megvolt (csak egy része ezek szerint időnként "elveszhet").
Máskor jobban figyelek-


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 8)

Gyiziv írta:


> Sajnálom
> Bár azt nem tudom mire kellett volna várnom, amikor majd' kerek éve tag vagyok, és a 20 hozzászólásom is rég megvolt (csak egy része ezek szerint időnként "elveszhet").
> Máskor jobban figyelek-


Mivel időnként teljes témákat is törlünk (az a fránya helyigény), a hozzászólások száma csökkenhet.
Ezért javasoljuk mindenkinek, hogy folyamatosan legyen aktív, de legalább 50-80 hozzászólása legyen.
Akkor nem éri kellemetlen meglepetés (az állandó tagi státusz elvesztése).
Az új szabályok alapján a 48 óra várakozás a 20 hsz elküldése után esedékes.


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mivel időnként teljes témákat is törlünk (az a fránya helyigény), a hozzászólások száma csökkenhet.
> Ezért javasoljuk mindenkinek, hogy folyamatosan legyen aktív, de legalább 50-80 hozzászólása legyen.
> Akkor nem éri kellemetlen meglepetés (az állandó tagi státusz elvesztése).
> Az új szabályok alapján a 48 óra várakozás a 20 hsz elküldése után esedékes.


Hát...játsszunk.
Legyen szép napod!


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A 20-t ne itt!*


Szia
Érdekelne, hogy miért nem lehet itt összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást?
Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 9)

Gyiziv írta:


> Szia
> Érdekelne, hogy miért nem lehet itt összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást?
> Köszi


*Mert ez a téma szigorúan arra lett létrehozva, hogy akinek megvan a minimum 20 hozzászólása és kivárta a 2 napot, de mégsem lett állandó tag - az itt kérhesse.
Több mint 30 000 témánk van, Két tucatnyi, ahol játékos formában lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, de még olyan téma is van, ahol bármit beírhat a kedves tag csak összejöjjön a 20.
Gondolom téged is zavarna, ha a szakácskönyvek rovatban balettelőadásokat találnál, vagy a fantasztikus könyvek témájában kötésminták lennének.

Leírtam már többször, de úgy tűnik nem elégszer, hogy általában minden téma kezdő hozzászólásában találhatók az adott téma leírása mellett annak helyi szabályai (pl nem lehet csatolni vagy ellenkezőleg kötelező csatolni).
Természetesen mindemellett az általános szabályokat is be kell tartani.*


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert ez a téma szigorúan arra lett létrehozva, hogy akinek megvan a minimum 20 hozzászólása és kivárta a 2 napot, de mégsem lett állandó tag - az itt kérhesse.
> Több mint 30 000 témánk van, Két tucatnyi, ahol játékos formában lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, de még olyan téma is van, ahol bármit beírhat a kedves tag csak összejöjjön a 20.
> Gondolom téged is zavarna, ha a szakácskönyvek rovatban balettelőadásokat találnál, vagy a fantasztikus könyvek témájában kötésminták lennének.
> 
> ...


Értem, ez így teljesen logikus.
Már csak azt írd meg légyszi, hogy mire jó a 48 órás diszkvalifikálás!
Gondolom mások is járnak úgy mint én, hogy bármi okból nem írnak egy ideig az oldalon, és közben törlődnek a hozzászólásai. Legalább az "újrázók" esetében el lehetne tekinteni ettől. 
Kérlek ne írd azt, hogy szerezzek más fórumon 50 hozzászólást, mert ez nem kisdedóvó.....!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 9)

Gyiziv írta:


> Értem, ez így teljesen logikus.
> Már csak azt írd meg légyszi, hogy mire jó a 48 órás diszkvalifikálás!
> Gondolom mások is járnak úgy mint én, hogy bármi okból nem írnak egy ideig az oldalon, és közben törlődnek a hozzászólásai. Legalább az "újrázók" esetében el lehetne tekinteni ettől.
> Kérlek ne írd azt, hogy szerezzek más fórumon 50 hozzászólást, mert ez nem kisdedóvó.....!


*Nem. Ez nem kisdedóvó. Éppen ezért nem tekinthetünk el tőle.
A 20 hozzászólást BÁRMELYIK fórumtémában meg lehet tenni, DE CSAK SZABÁLYOSAN.
Az, hogy pl a zenékben beírsz 20 köszönöm-öt duplán nem jó.
Egyrészt erre (is) van a tetszik gomb(jobbra lent minden hsz alatt), másrészt oda pl csatolni kell.
Eltekinteni sajnos nem tudunk tőle, kivéve moderátori státusztól felfelé (mert ott 200 a minimális megkövetelt hozzászólásszám).
Nem véletlenül hoztuk ezt a szabályt.
Azt is ezerszer megírtuk, hogy a CanadaHun nem fájlmegosztó és nem letöltőközpont.
Tehát, aki ide beregisztrál, az vegye a fáradságot és heti 1 hozzászólást eresszen már meg, az évente 52 és semmi gond.
Sokan attól tartanak, hogy mivel nem magyar az anyanyelvük, vagy évtizedek óta nem élnek Magyarországon, "megmosolyogják majd a hejje sírási hubáikat."
Ennek elkerülésére lett megalkotva az a szabály, hogy senki helyesírását nem kritizáljuk.
De, ha minden kötél szakad, akkor a képes játékba is lehet egy képet feltéve szaporítani a hozzászólások számát.
Mert, ha tagja vagy egy közösségnek, akkor áldozz is rá.
Az új motor x időnként végigellenőrzi (pontosabban minden aktivitáskor) a hozzászólások számát és ehhez igazítja a tagi státuszt.
Ezt nem lehet kikapcsolni, legfeljebb 20-ról 50-re emelni, de ennek már mi sem láttuk értelmét.
*
Csak diszkréten jegyzem meg, hogy mind ez a beírásod, amire válaszolok, mind az előző off-nak számít és törölnöm kellene, de 5-10 oldalanként nem árt elismételni ezeket a (számomra triviális) dolgokat, amiket te is logikusnak tartasz, mégis megkérdőjelezed. De sajnos tudom, hogy amint átlépünk a téma következő oldalára, máris a feledés homályába vész, mert valahogy azt is elfelejtik a tagok, hogy a kérdésükre a választ nem biztos, hogy a feltevés oldalán találják meg, hanem lehet, hogy pár oldallal korábban.


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem. Ez nem kisdedóvó. Éppen ezért nem tekinthetünk el tőle.
> A 20 hozzászólást BÁRMELYIK fórumtémában meg lehet tenni, DE CSAK SZABÁLYOSAN.
> Az, hogy pl a zenékben beírsz 20 köszönöm-öt duplán nem jó.
> Egyrészt erre (is) van a tetszik gomb(jobbra lent minden hsz alatt), másrészt oda pl csatolni kell.
> ...


Köszönöm a kimerítő választ, és természetesen tudom, hogy off-olhatod megjegyzéseimet, tedd ha érdeked úgy kívánja. Azzal is tisztában vagyok, hogy nekem kell alkalmazkodnom az oldal feltételeihez, hiszen a részvétel nem kötelező. Azt a véleményemet azért továbbra is fenntartom, hogy a "tag"-gá váltak tájékoztatása nem igazán korrekt, mert belépve sehol nem találtam magyarázatot, pedig kerestem (ha hiszed - ha nem). "Állandó tagság kérése....." című témádnak ott kellene virítania valahol a főoldal elején(bőven elférne valahol a pályázathirdető effektek között). Egyébként miután eljutottam hozzád - az oldalon eszembe sem volt "előrelapozni" (gondolom ezzel sokan így lehettek), mert egy ún. kérelmező oldalon mit olvasgassam mások egyetlen gondolatot kerülgető kéréseit. Talán egy jó szoftverfejlesztő megoldhatná, hogy a legfontosabb mondandód látszódna pár sorban minden oldal tetején, és sosem lapozódna hátra, vagy akár a cím is lehetne több soros.....
Az én diszkrét megjegyzésem pedig az, hogy a 48 órás "bünti" okainak fejtegetéséről ügyesen elfelejtkeztél.....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 9)

Gyiziv írta:


> Köszönöm a kimerítő választ, és természetesen tudom, hogy off-olhatod megjegyzéseimet, tedd ha érdeked úgy kívánja. Azzal is tisztában vagyok, hogy nekem kell alkalmazkodnom az oldal feltételeihez, hiszen a részvétel nem kötelező. Azt a véleményemet azért továbbra is fenntartom, hogy a "tag"-gá váltak tájékoztatása nem igazán korrekt, mert belépve sehol nem találtam magyarázatot, pedig kerestem (ha hiszed - ha nem). "Állandó tagság kérése....." című témádnak ott kellene virítania valahol a főoldal elején(bőven elférne valahol a pályázathirdető effektek között). Egyébként miután eljutottam hozzád - az oldalon eszembe sem volt "előrelapozni" (gondolom ezzel sokan így lehettek), mert egy ún. kérelmező oldalon mit olvasgassam mások egyetlen gondolatot kerülgető kéréseit. Talán egy jó szoftverfejlesztő megoldhatná, hogy a legfontosabb mondandód látszódna pár sorban minden oldal tetején, és sosem lapozódna hátra, vagy akár a cím is lehetne több soros.....
> Az én diszkrét megjegyzésem pedig az, hogy a 48 órás "bünti" okainak fejtegetéséről ügyesen elfelejtkeztél.....


Rendben. Off-oljuk szét a témát.
*A 48 óra nem bünti, hanem mindenki számára feltétel (ahogy a matekosok mondják szükséges de nem elégséges feltétel).
Az állandó tagság NEM KÖTELEZŐ, csak épp kiváltságokkal jár * (látod a csatolmányokat és az extra témákat).
DE!
Ahogy a jogosítvány vagy a könyvtári olvasójegy sem örök érvényű, a státusz is (lehet) múlandó.
Ha veszel egy napi jegyet a tömegközlekedésben, neked kell figyelni rá, hogy érvényes-e még, nemde?
Akarod élvezni a státusz előnyeit, figyelj oda.
Ilyen egyszerű.

Ami meg azt illeti, miért is kellene az első oldalon kiemelten szerepelnie ennek a témának?
Ez csupán egy a 32000-ből.
A pályázati felhívással nem lehet egy sorba állítani, mivel a CH deklarált célja a kultúra ápolása magyar nyelven (is).
De nem célja, hogy innen töltögessenek le mindenfélét.
Akkor mégis miért a lehetőség?
Mert aki Vietnámból vagy Chiléből akar valamit magyar nyelven elérni, annak nem nagyon marad más lehetősége, mint az internet, azon belül pedig a CH.
*Igyekszünk szűrni, minden fontosabb téma elején ott van, hogy ne tegyél fel illegális tartalmat, de egyrészt kevesen vagyunk a majd 400000 regisztráltra, másrészt mi sem tudunk naprakészek lenni, hogy mi a legális és mi nem.
Ha bárki jelzi, hogy valamelyik hozzászólásban olyan dolog szerepel, ami az ő szerző vagy gazdasági/jogi... érdekeit sérti, akkor az első adandó alkalommal megvizsgáljuk és, ha tényleg úgy találjuk, hogy a jelentőnek igaza van - töröljük is az inkriminált hozzászólást. Többek között ezért sem tartjuk letöltő oldalnak a CH-t.*
Tudom mindezeket nem kérdezted, de megelőzendő a kérdésed, előre megválaszoltam.
*Tehát összegezve:
A 20 minimum hsz és a 48 óra nem bünti, hanem feltétel, ami egy magasabb státusz feltételei* (ami nem kötelező).

Még egy dolog, mielőtt megkérdezed, hogy miért írok egyszer vastag zölddel, máskor simán:
A moderátor is ember - minden ellenkező híresztelés dacára és néha magánszemélyként is van véleménye, mondandója.
Na olyankor nem írok vastag zölddel (tehát azt nyugodtan lehet kritizálni).


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Rendben. Off-oljuk szét a témát.
> *A 48 óra nem bünti, hanem mindenki számára feltétel (ahogy a matekosok mondják szükséges de nem elégséges feltétel).
> Az állandó tagság NEM KÖTELEZŐ, csak épp kiváltságokkal jár * (látod a csatolmányokat és az extra témákat).
> DE!
> ...


Kimerítő voltál.
Távol álljon tőlem, hogy kritizáljalak, hisz egy közösség tagjainak feltételek szabhatóak. A tagság nem kötelező, a féltételek igen.
Még csak indokolni sem szükséges.
Egy utolsó kérdést, vagy talán csak csak megjegyzést engedj meg!
Az akárhány hozzászólás teljesítése aktívabbá fog tenni bárkit, aki nem ezért lép be ide......?
Köszönöm türelmedet, a dialógust is, és természetesen tudomásul veszem, ha úgy döntesz, hogy a továbbiakban felesleges itt tárolni eszmecserénk részleteit.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 9)

Gyiziv írta:


> Kimerítő voltál.
> Távol álljon tőlem, hogy kritizáljalak, hisz egy közösség tagjainak feltételek szabhatóak. A tagság nem kötelező, a féltételek igen.
> Még csak indokolni sem szükséges.
> Egy utolsó kérdést, vagy talán csak csak megjegyzést engedj meg!
> ...


Ha nem azért lép be, hogy tagja legyen a közösségünknek, akkor miért?
Aki csak letölteni szeretne, annak több tucatnyi torrent oldal áll rendelkezésére.


----------



## Gyiziv (2014 Augusztus 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha nem azért lép be, hogy tagja legyen a közösségünknek, akkor miért?
> Aki csak letölteni szeretne, annak több tucatnyi torrent oldal áll rendelkezésére.


Tudod te is, hogy a kérdésed felesleges, hiszen a reakció képviseletében kérdőjelezed az akció létét.
A válasz is könnyen következtethető: hiába akárhány torrent oldal, mindig lesznek kíváncsiak, reménykedők, telhetetlenek, harácsolók, és szerencsések is akiknek sikerül megtalálni valamit, ami máshol nincs meg. És igenis lesznek olyanok is akik ide szeretnék feltölteni is azt amit a többiben nem találhatsz meg (rájuk is kell gondolnod). Nem muszáj hinned nekem, de elég jól ismerem a neten elérhető/letölthető hangoskönyvállományt. A CH kiemelkedő ezen a téren.Nem inkább ennek a hasznát kellene keresni, mint üldözni az élvezőit? Lehetne valami célirányos letöltési feltételt szabni, és nem a látogatást korlátozni/nehezíteni. Itt talán hasznosabb lenne a "ha löknek húzz, ha húznak lökj" elv...


----------



## beabob (2014 Augusztus 14)

Szia! 
2011.04.11-től vagyok tag, kérem az állandó tagságot. Köszi.


----------



## noxy (2014 Augusztus 19)

Szia!
Nem tudom pontosan hogy mióta vagyok tag de már legalább 2 éve. Nem tudom hol tudnám megnézni, hogy pontos legyek. Elvileg a 20 hozzászólásom is meg volt, nem tudom, hogy most mi a helyzet, de szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 19)

Gyiziv írta:


> Kimerítő voltál.
> Távol álljon tőlem, hogy kritizáljalak, hisz egy közösség tagjainak feltételek szabhatóak. A tagság nem kötelező, a féltételek igen.
> Még csak indokolni sem szükséges.
> Egy utolsó kérdést, vagy talán csak csak megjegyzést engedj meg!
> ...



A 20 hozzaszolast hamar ossze lehet szedni a szojatek topicokban akik esetleg nehezebben kapcsolodnak be egy egy topic beszlegetesbe.
Aki a 20 hozzaszolast irogatja , kozben megismerkedik velunk es maga a Candahunnal, sok sok temaba csak talal olyant ami megtetszik erdeklodesenek megfelelo es igy suru latogatonk lesz..............vagy igen aktiv tag.

Sok tagunk mondta hogy ezert azert jott csak de, kozben talalt ezt azt amit nem tudott szo nelkul hagyni es azonnal bekapcsolodott a tarsalgasba.


----------



## baladin (2014 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok! Most kicsit bizonytalan vagyok. Én úgy látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok, mégsem látom az e-book VII-et. Valamit rosszul csináltam? Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 20)

baladin írta:


> Sziasztok! Most kicsit bizonytalan vagyok. Én úgy látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok, mégsem látom az e-book VII-et. Valamit rosszul csináltam? Köszönöm a választ.


Van olyan, hogy E-book VII? (Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy volt-e.)


----------



## radarfrodi (2014 Augusztus 20)

sziasztokmindenem oké, megvan a 20 hozzászólás (ismét) és a 48 óra is.szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.köszönöm szépen


----------



## baladin (2014 Augusztus 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Van olyan, hogy E-book VII? (Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy volt-e.)


Igazából nem tudom, mert sajnos ritkán tudok benézni,de az e-book VI-ban márciusi bejegyzések vannak. Ebből gondoltam, hogy van VII.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 21)

baladin írta:


> Igazából nem tudom, mert sajnos ritkán tudok benézni,de az e-book VI-ban márciusi bejegyzések vannak. Ebből gondoltam, hogy van VII.


*Időközben a megváltozott struktúra miatt - nincs.
Viszont van a Legális E-bookok alfórum, amit állandó tagként láthatsz.*


----------



## baladin (2014 Augusztus 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Időközben a megváltozott struktúra miatt - nincs.
> Viszont van a Legális E-bookok alfórum, amit állandó tagként láthatsz.*


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## cs242 (2014 Augusztus 23)

Tag vagyok 2009 Szeptember 19. óta 20. hozzászólásom van.
(Továbbá képregény-feltöltéseim is voltak...)
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 23)

cs242 írta:


> Tag vagyok 2009 Szeptember 19. óta 20. hozzászólásom van.
> (Továbbá képregény-feltöltéseim is voltak...)
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel.


*Nagyon kérem a TÉMA CÍMÉT OLVASSÁTOK MÁR EL!
A 20. hozzászólás után 48 óra kivárásával.
Vártál 4 kerek percet a 20 elküldése után és már kérted.
Nem telt el 10 perc és a szerver átsorolt.
Már vagy 20 perce állandó tag vagy (kérés nélkül is).*


----------



## Herold55 (2014 Augusztus 24)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óra is szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot köszönöm szépen.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 25)

Herold55 írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óra is szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot köszönöm szépen.


*Rendes vagy.
Te legalább 35 percet vártál a kéréssel.
Fusd át az előtted lévő hsz-t!
Egyébként a gép téged is automatikusan átsorolt 1 órán belül.*


----------



## tass500 (2014 Augusztus 28)

*Tag vagyok 2013 óta 20 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel.*


----------



## tomjenzsolti (2014 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném kérdezni, hogy a blogbejegyzések vajon szintén hsz-eknek számítanak-e?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 29)

tomjenzsolti írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretném kérdezni, hogy a blogbejegyzések vajon szintén hsz-eknek számítanak-e?


*Nagyon egyszerűen le tudod ellenőrizni:
Megnézed hány hozzászólásod van.
Hozzászólsz egy bloghoz és újra megnézed, hogy változott-e.
Bár te már rég állandó tag vagy...*


----------



## jjbalu (2014 Augusztus 31)

Tag vagyok 2008 Március 2 óta több mint 20 hozzászólásom van/volt.
Miért új tag a státuszom ?
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel:jjballu


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 31)

jjbalu írta:


> Tag vagyok 2008 Március 2 óta több mint 20 hozzászólásom van/volt.


*Az a van. csak volt.*


> Miért új tag a státuszom ?


*Mert valószínűleg olyan témákba írtál, amit azóta töröltek.*


> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönettel:jjballu


*Amíg újra meg nem lesz a 20 hsz, addig senki sem tudja megadni, még az admin sem (mert minden frissítéskor a rendszer megnézi a hsz számot és visszasorol, ha kevesebb a kelleténél).
Ahogy már írtam, ha valaki heti 1, azaz egy hozzászólást tesz, az évi 52, tehát az állandó státuszhoz szükségesnek több, mint 2.5-szerese.
Ha így tettél volna, most legalább 300 hsz-ed lenne.*


----------



## tatra (2014 Szeptember 4)

Tag vagyok régóta, több mint húsz hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 5)

tatra írta:


> Tag vagyok régóta, több mint húsz hozzászólásom van.
> Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Köszönöm.


*De a 48 órát csak nem bírtad megvárni a 20. után....
A gép 25 percre rá, hogy elküldted a 20. hsz-t (nem ezt), automatikusan átsorolt.*


----------



## simi56 (2014 Szeptember 8)

Tag vagyok 2014.óta 22 hozzászólásom van.
Kérem az állandó tagi státuszt.
Köszönettel:
simi56


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 9)

Szedaj írta:


> A facebookon a Melitta beírásait szoktam olvasni. Őt bejelöltem és visszaigazolt.
> *Ajjaj..mit írjak még ?*


*Ha tag akarsz maradni ide semmit!
Olvasd már el, hogy mire van ez a téma légy oly kedves!*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 9)

Szedaj írta:


> help..hová írjak huszat...


*Bármelyik témá(k)ba, az ottani szabályoknak megfelelően.
Ha csak egy picit is visszalapoztál volna, csak ebben a témában vagy fél tucatszor már megírtam.*


----------



## Bekker-Sztanó Barbara (2014 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok,
jó pár hónapja tag vagyok és megvan a 21 hozzászólásom.
Szeretném kérni az állandó tag státuszt.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Andi_HU (2014 Szeptember 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


Sziasztok!

Megvan az állandó tagi statuszom és még sem férek hozzá mindenhez. Legyetek szívesek megnézni. Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 12)

Andi_HU írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Megvan az állandó tagi statuszom és még sem férek hozzá mindenhez. Legyetek szívesek megnézni. Köszi


*Mihez nem férsz hozzá?*


----------



## Andi_HU (2014 Szeptember 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mihez nem férsz hozzá?*


Pl. az e-bookhoz, de lehet, hogy csak nem sikerült rábukkannom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 13)

Andi_HU írta:


> Pl. az e-bookhoz, de lehet, hogy csak nem sikerült rábukkannom


*Ha visszaolvasol (akár itt is) láthatod, hogy jó néhány téma törölve lett jogi gondok miatt.
Van egy új alfórum legális ebookok címmel, oda be kell tudnod lépni.
Ha nem, na akkor tényleg technikai gond lehet nálad.*


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 22)

Üdv. Állandó tag vagyok, elvileg 10:39-től letelt a 48 óra is, de a Magyar Filmek I topikban nem jönnek elő a rejtett linkek. Nem is fognak?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 22)

hhgygy írta:


> Üdv. Állandó tag vagyok, elvileg 10:39-től letelt a 48 óra is, de a Magyar Filmek I topikban nem jönnek elő a rejtett linkek. Nem is fognak?


*Szia!
Nem.

Na jó - hosszabban:
A film I/II/II már az új szerver előtt is létezett és a migrálás során (ki tudja miért) néhány hide parancsot hide-reply-ként konvertált. Ez magyarra lefordítva azt jelenti, hogy válaszolnod kellene. Viszont a téma le van zárva, ezért beleírni nem lehet. Megnyitni nem fogjuk, hisz nem véletlenül zártuk le.
Átmeneti megoldás, ha jelzed a modi gombbal, melyik film hide mögöttijét nem tudod megnézni és amikor odaérek, manuálisan átírom..
De nehogy elkezdd mindegyiket jelenteni! Ha az adott hsz eltűnne, akkor a benne lévő linkek halottak. Tőlünk felesleges is kérni az ujrafeltevését, mert azt csak az az adott tag tudná megtenni, aki az eredetit elkövette, ha még egyáltalán megvan neki az adott anyag és legfőképp, ha még zagunk.*


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Szia!
> Nem.
> 
> Na jó - hosszabban:
> ...


Mindenesetre köszönöm a gyors választ. Elég sok film és színházi előadás érdekelne innen, ami zárolva van, mondjuk a négy számomra legérdekesebbet bejelölöm. Megpróbálom felvenni a kapcsolatot az eredeti beküldővel is.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 22)

hhgygy írta:


> Mindenesetre köszönöm a gyors választ. Elég sok film és színházi előadás érdekelne innen, ami zárolva van, mondjuk a négy számomra legérdekesebbet bejelölöm. Megpróbálom felvenni a kapcsolatot az eredeti beküldővel is.



Kedves hhgygy privátot küldtem a filmekkel kapcsolatosan.


----------



## apacapaca1970 (2014 Október 21)

szia Flamingo! Néhány ebook fórumba szeretnék belépni állandó tagként, azonban azt a választ kapom, hogy "nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal". Mi lehet az oka?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Október 22)

szojatek topicban hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszols.


----------



## Lunee (2014 November 2)

Állandó tagságot szeretnék.

2013. szeptember 7-étől vagyok tag és 22 hozzászólásom van.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 3)

Lunee írta:


> Állandó tagságot szeretnék.
> 
> 2013. szeptember 7-étől vagyok tag és 22 hozzászólásom van.


*Kerek 5 percet vártál a 20.-tól számítva, holott csak én beírtam ide is vagy fél tucatszor, hogy CSAK AKKOR kérd, ha a 20. hsz után eltelik 48 óra és nem válsz azzá automatikusan.

Egyébként mint tapasztalhatod a CH motor átsorolt és amíg 20 felett a hsz-eid száma, addig az is maradsz.*


----------



## senexius (2014 November 4)

Szia!

Tag vagyok 2013 márciusa óta, jelenleg 22 hozzászólásom van, ha lehetséges szeretnék állandó tag lenni! 

Köszönettel: Senexius

Hűűű, bocsi, talán én sem vártam meg a 48 órát...de türelmes leszek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 5)

senexius írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Tag vagyok 2013 márciusa óta, jelenleg 22 hozzászólásom van, ha lehetséges szeretnék állandó tag lenni!
> 
> ...


*Megbocsájtunk, de amint észrevehetted, a szerver itt teszi a dolgát és már rég állandó tag vagy.*


----------



## smara (2014 November 8)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnék kérni Tőletek állandó tagságot. A legális ebookokat szeretném elérni.
Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!
Marcsi


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 November 29)

Kedves Flamingo!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mire tudom felhasználni a trófea pontokat?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 29)

VB. Etti írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mire tudom felhasználni a trófea pontokat?


*Egyelőre csak gyűjteni lehet, még nincs aktiválva a felhasználásra.
Esetleg megpróbálhatsz addig is utolérni.
Én már elértem a maximumot, amit elérhetek...*


----------



## VB. Etti (2014 November 29)

Èn elégedett vagyok a jelenlegi 35 pontommal is.


----------



## Csillag Márta (2015 Január 2)

2014 januárjától tag vagyok, kérném az állandó tag státuszt . Köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 3)

Csillag Márta írta:


> 2014 januárjától tag vagyok, kérném az állandó tag státuszt . Köszi.


Az lehet, hogy egy éve tagunk vagy, de az biztos, hogy sem a fórumszabályokat, sem a nyitóüzenetet nem olvastad el:


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt Tagok!
> Aki jogosult az állandó tagságra, azaz megvan a legalább 20 hsz és a min 48 órás tagság a 20. hsz után, de nem állandó tag a státusza a nickje mellett az kérem, hogy itt jelezze az alábbi formában:
> 
> Tag vagyok xxxx óta yy hozzászólásom van (remélem minden tag meg tudja nézni, hogy mi mennyi).
> ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 17)

*Mivel az új motor lassan két éves, az átmenet lezárult - így a témát is lezárom, mert az új tagoknál már nem jelentkezhet az átsorolási hiba.*


----------

